# Solita storia...



## Old woman in love (28 Giugno 2009)

Ciao a tutti...Mi sono iscritta proprio oggi, perchè vorrei raccontarvi un pò la mia storia..la prendo come una sorta di diario personale...
lavoro da circa 2 anni in un negozio, sono la responsabile..questo negozio è frequentato dalla _maggior _parte di uomini di tutte l'età...
Premetto che esco da una relazione durata ben 9 anni, quindi ancora in stato confusionale per quanto riguarda i miei sentimenti...e quindi con una scarsa capacità di legarmi ad una persona..ma arrivo subito al motivo del mio sfogo in questo forum...In questi 2 anni di lavoro ho stretto un buon rapporto di amicizia con un ragazzo, lui oltre ad essere un bell uomo e anche il tipo di persona che ti riesce a capire, ti ascolta insomma mi faceva sentire importante..parlo sempre di amicizia...da 3 settimane a questa parte ci siamo sentiti molto assiduamente tramite le varie chat che ci sono in rete e bla bla bla...fino al chè un giorno abbiamo deciso di incontrarci...abbiamo parlato e alla fine ci siamo baciati...A questo punto voi vi domanderete..e bhè? cosa c'è di male? meglio cosi....Ma non è cosi...lui è un uomo sposato...sò che faccio una cavolata..e col passare del tempo sarà sempre peggio per me...ma dopo tanto tempo non credevo più di poter ritrovare una persona che sarebbe riuscito a farmi riprovare certe emozioni...Questo è tutto ..e non è poco...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...Mi sono iscritta proprio oggi, perchè vorrei raccontarvi un pò la mia storia..la prendo come una sorta di diario personale...
> lavoro da circa 2 anni in un negozio, sono la responsabile..questo negozio è frequentato dalla _maggior _parte di uomini di tutte l'età...
> Premetto che esco da una relazione durata ben 9 anni, quindi ancora in stato confusionale per quanto riguarda i miei sentimenti...e quindi con una scarsa capacità di legarmi ad una persona..ma arrivo subito al motivo del mio sfogo in questo forum...In questi 2 anni di lavoro ho stretto un buon rapporto di amicizia con un ragazzo, lui oltre ad essere un bell uomo e anche il tipo di persona che ti riesce a capire, ti ascolta insomma mi faceva sentire importante..parlo sempre di amicizia...da 3 settimane a questa parte ci siamo sentiti molto assiduamente tramite le varie chat che ci sono in rete e bla bla bla...fino al chè un giorno abbiamo deciso di incontrarci...abbiamo parlato e alla fine ci siamo baciati...A questo punto voi vi domanderete..e bhè? cosa c'è di male? meglio cosi....Ma non è cosi...lui è un uomo sposato...sò che faccio una cavolata..e col passare del tempo sarà sempre peggio per me...ma dopo tanto tempo non credevo più di poter ritrovare una persona che sarebbe riuscito a farmi riprovare certe emozioni...Questo è tutto ..e non è poco...


Hai idea delle emozioni che ti farà provare fra qualche tempo?


----------



## Old woman in love (28 Giugno 2009)

ciao..intanto grazie per aver risposto..per me questa è una situazione compleatamente nuova..non avrei mai e poi mai pensato di frequentare un uomo sposato..posso immaginare le conseguenze...Il fatto stà che quando provi certi sentimenti è difficile fare finta di niente ed evitarli...io non parlo di attrazione..quella c'è si... ma la cosa che mi fà paura è, che quest uomo mi coinvolge caratterialmente....Su di lui invece non ti sò dire..ma sicuramente non penso sia per lo stesso mio motivo..anche se all'apparenza sembra dolce...


----------



## Old *L'aura* (28 Giugno 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...Mi sono iscritta proprio oggi, perchè vorrei raccontarvi un pò la mia storia..la prendo come una sorta di diario personale...
> lavoro da circa 2 anni in un negozio, sono la responsabile..questo negozio è frequentato dalla _maggior _parte di uomini di tutte l'età...
> Premetto che esco da una relazione durata ben 9 anni, quindi ancora in stato confusionale per quanto riguarda i miei sentimenti...e quindi con una scarsa capacità di legarmi ad una persona..ma arrivo subito al motivo del mio sfogo in questo forum...In questi 2 anni di lavoro ho stretto un buon rapporto di amicizia con un ragazzo, lui oltre ad essere un bell uomo e anche il tipo di persona che ti riesce a capire, ti ascolta insomma mi faceva sentire importante..parlo sempre di amicizia...da 3 settimane a questa parte ci siamo sentiti molto assiduamente tramite le varie chat che ci sono in rete e bla bla bla...fino al chè un giorno abbiamo deciso di incontrarci...abbiamo parlato e alla fine ci siamo baciati...A questo punto voi vi domanderete..e bhè? cosa c'è di male? meglio cosi....Ma non è cosi...lui è un uomo sposato...sò che faccio una cavolata..e col passare del tempo sarà sempre peggio per me...ma dopo tanto tempo non credevo più di poter ritrovare una persona che sarebbe riuscito a farmi riprovare certe emozioni...Questo è tutto ..e non è poco...


Sai gia' che stai facendo una cavolata ... lascia perdere finche' sei ancora in tempo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> ciao..intanto grazie per aver risposto..per me questa è una situazione compleatamente nuova..non avrei mai e poi mai pensato di frequentare un uomo sposato..posso immaginare le conseguenze...Il fatto stà che quando provi certi sentimenti è difficile fare finta di niente ed evitarli...io non parlo di attrazione..quella c'è si... ma la cosa che mi fà paura è, che quest uomo mi coinvolge caratterialmente....Su di lui invece non ti sò dire..ma sicuramente non penso sia per lo stesso mio motivo..anche se all'apparenza sembra dolce...


 Io credo che si vivano momenti della vita in cui si è più disponibili a relazionarci e a provare emozioni (per i sentimenti ci vuole più tempo e puoi ancora ...ritirarti...), ma credo anche che ci siano molte persone che possano farci provare quelle emozioni, perché sono più le situazioni che ce le suscitano che le persone stesse.
Se tu sei in uno di quei momenti, perché sei ancora dlorante per la batosta presa e perché hai bisogno di gratificazioni e considerazione, è facile che anche un uomo che si presenta scopertamente come inaffidabile e inadatto possa farti sentire bene.



Per ora...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti...Mi sono iscritta proprio oggi, perchè vorrei raccontarvi un pò la mia storia..la prendo come una sorta di diario personale...
> lavoro da circa 2 anni in un negozio, sono la responsabile..questo negozio è frequentato dalla _maggior _parte di uomini di tutte l'età...
> Premetto che esco da una relazione durata ben 9 anni, quindi ancora in stato confusionale per quanto riguarda i miei sentimenti...e quindi con una scarsa capacità di legarmi ad una persona..ma arrivo subito al motivo del mio sfogo in questo forum...In questi 2 anni di lavoro ho stretto un buon rapporto di amicizia con un ragazzo, lui oltre ad essere un bell uomo e anche il tipo di persona che ti riesce a capire, ti ascolta insomma mi faceva sentire importante..parlo sempre di amicizia...da 3 settimane a questa parte ci siamo sentiti molto assiduamente tramite le varie chat che ci sono in rete e bla bla bla...fino al chè un giorno abbiamo deciso di incontrarci...abbiamo parlato e alla fine ci siamo baciati...A questo punto voi vi domanderete..e bhè? cosa c'è di male? meglio cosi....Ma non è cosi...lui è un uomo sposato...sò che faccio una cavolata..e col passare del tempo sarà sempre peggio per me...ma dopo tanto tempo non credevo più di poter ritrovare una persona che sarebbe riuscito a farmi riprovare certe emozioni...Questo è tutto ..e non è poco...



ti dò un consiglio spassionato: abbandona il gioco perché con molte (troppe) probabilità ti porterà solo a farti (o farvi) del male.
benvenuta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> ciao..intanto grazie per aver risposto..per me questa è una situazione compleatamente nuova..non avrei mai e poi mai pensato di frequentare un uomo sposato..posso immaginare le conseguenze...Il fatto stà che quando provi certi sentimenti è difficile fare finta di niente ed evitarli...io non parlo di attrazione..quella c'è si... ma la cosa che mi fà paura è, che quest uomo mi coinvolge caratterialmente....Su di lui invece non ti sò dire..ma sicuramente non penso sia per lo stesso mio motivo..anche se all'apparenza sembra dolce...



azzardo: non è possibile che quest'uomo ti coinvolga e attragga caratterialmente, a causa della confusione sentimentale di cui hai parlato nel tuo primo post, dovuta alla fine della tua lunga storia? come dire... un modo per consolarsi. un modo per guardare avanti. che non sarebbe neanche sbagliato, se lui non avesse quella antipatica e antiestetica (in questo contesto) fede al dito. sbagliato non tanto per una questione morale quanto perché, appunto, una pratica quasi autolesionista.


----------



## Iago (28 Giugno 2009)

...poi si voleva sapere se avete preso appuntamento (almeno mentale...) per un incontro a letto...








benvenuta woman...ti ho messo Barbra di là...


----------



## Amoremio (28 Giugno 2009)

benvenuta
sai che è una cavolata
ma non sai quanto grossa

soffrirai e farai soffrire

e anche se un giorno lui lasciasse la moglie (pochissimi lo fanno)
non è detto che abbiate un futuro insieme (finalmente lieri, si scorrazza e se ne sceglie un'altra)
e anche se fosse
vivrai con il sospetto che faccia lo stesso con te

scappa


----------



## Old woman in love (28 Giugno 2009)

magari avete ragione...anzi sicuramente...mi stò affezionando a questa persona perchè dopo tanto tempo ho trovato un uomo che riesce a modo suo a darmi le attenzioni che cerco...cmq Per iago...la risposta è no...ancora non ne abbiamo parlato..neanche tramite sms o chat varie....Non sò che dire e che fare..Io lo sò che la situazione è tutta sbagliata...ma è molto difficile rinunciare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> magari avete ragione...anzi sicuramente...mi stò affezionando a questa persona perchè dopo tanto tempo ho trovato un uomo che riesce a modo suo a darmi le attenzioni che cerco...cmq Per iago...la risposta è no...ancora non ne abbiamo parlato..neanche tramite sms o chat varie....Non sò che dire e che fare..Io lo sò che la situazione è tutta sbagliata...ma è molto difficile rinunciare...


Io mai prenderei in considerazione chi frequenta chat, chi (impegnato) abborda una donna.
Altra cosa è conoscersi in altri vari modi e poi usare la chat come sistema di comunicazione.


Ma se tu per il tuo lavoro hai modo di incontrare molti uomini perché hai dato adito a lui di supporre una tua disponibilità se aveva quell'anello?
Non è che è proprio questo che cerchi perché hai paura di una storia più impegnativa?
Però così butti via la tua vita: gli anni volano... quanti anni hai?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Giugno 2009)

*Benvenuta...*



woman in love ha detto:


> magari avete ragione...anzi sicuramente...mi stò affezionando a questa persona perchè dopo tanto tempo ho trovato un uomo che *riesce a modo suo a darmi le attenzioni che cerco...*cmq Per iago...la risposta è no...ancora non ne abbiamo parlato..nanche tramite sms o chat varie....Non sò che dire e che fare..Io lo sò che la situazione è tutta sbagliata...ma è molto difficile rinunciare...


Hai chiesto a lui tu cosa offri? Quali sue necessità tu soddisfi che non trovi soddisfatte nella sua vita quotidiana e familiare?

Quello che ho sottolineato evidnezia che lui (ma forse anche un altro che si dimostrasse semplicemente attento alle tue esigenze eh!)

Mi pare che più che di sentimenti sorgivi (visto anche il poco tempo di frequentazione), qui si parli di bisogni compensativi...e se per lui la compensazione fosse solo il gusto del piacere e della conquista, i tuoi potrebbero poi restare ampiamente insoddisfatti e delusi....

Poi basta metterlo in conto e se ci va bene la prospettiva che si apre davanti a noi....avanti pure!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ps. ti sei chiesta come mai con tanti uomini che frequentano il tuo negozio, cosa che hai sottolineato, uno che ti par darti tanto l'hai dovuto trovare in una chat?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> magari avete ragione...anzi sicuramente...mi stò affezionando a questa persona perchè dopo tanto tempo ho trovato un uomo che riesce a modo suo a darmi le attenzioni che cerco...cmq Per iago...la risposta è no...ancora non ne abbiamo parlato..neanche tramite sms o chat varie....Non sò che dire e che fare..Io lo sò che la situazione è tutta sbagliata...*ma è molto difficile rinunciare..*.


è molto più facile di quello che credi, sai? puoi farcela  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e soprattutto sarà molto più facile ora di quanto potrebbe essere in un futuro. pensaci


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai chiesto a lui tu cosa offri? Quali sue necessità tu soddisfi che non trovi soddisfatte nella sua vita quotidiana e familiare?
> 
> Quello che ho sottolineato evidnezia che lui (ma forse anche un altro che si dimostrasse semplicemente attento alle tue esigenze eh!)
> 
> ...


ma l'uomo che frequenta via chat non l'ha conosciuto in negozio?

o non ho capito una mazza?


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2009)

*..........*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Hai chiesto a lui tu cosa offri? Quali sue necessità tu soddisfi che non trovi soddisfatte nella sua vita quotidiana e familiare?
> 
> Quello che ho sottolineato evidnezia che lui (ma forse anche un altro che si dimostrasse semplicemente attento alle tue esigenze eh!)
> 
> ...


 
Sottoscrivo... e posso dire una crotalata? A quella definizione "compensativa" posso aggiungere "tappabuchi"? E parola che la dico con la massima considerazione verso la nostra amica e discrimine verso il fainone di turno. 
Quando si ha sete (anche di attenzioni) perfino l'acqua non potabile sembra allettante....
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che si vivano momenti della vita in cui si è più disponibili a relazionarci e a provare emozioni (per i sentimenti ci vuole più tempo e puoi ancora ...ritirarti...), ma credo anche che ci siano molte persone che possano farci provare quelle emozioni, perché sono più le situazioni che ce le suscitano che le persone stesse.
> Se tu sei in uno di quei momenti, perché sei ancora dlorante per la batosta presa e perché hai bisogno di gratificazioni e considerazione, è facile che anche un uomo che si presenta scopertamente come inaffidabile e inadatto possa farti sentire bene.
> 
> 
> ...



Benvenuta cara amica, quoto Persa. Queste dinamiche hanno il giusto mix tra presenza e assenza (lui è...sposato, quindi INDISPONIBILE, non commettere mai il peccato d'orgoglio di pensare che tu VARRAI piu' della sua famiglia, mai mai mai, nemmeno di fronte a situazioni sontuose il 99 % degli uomini lascia la MOGLIE, ricordati, MOGLIE E FIGLI VARRANNO SEMPRE PIU' DI TE) che fa...impazzire.

Ma tu cara amica sei ancora in tempo. SCAPPA. SCAPPA. SCAPPA.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma l'uomo che frequenta via chat non l'ha conosciuto in negozio?
> 
> o non ho capito una mazza?


anch'io avevo capito così...che si sono conosciuti in negozio e poi hanno approfondito via chat...


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma l'uomo che frequenta via chat non l'ha conosciuto in negozio?
> 
> o non ho capito una mazza?


Si, anch'io ho capito che si sono conosciuti in negozio........


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (28 Giugno 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> ......da 3 settimane a questa parte ci siamo sentiti molto assiduamente tramite le varie chat che ci sono in rete e bla bla bla.....



mmmhhh....  e frequenta pure le chat.....
chissa con quale scopo....
ma la moglie lo sa' o fa' altrettanto ?

Cosi' di primo impatto mi sa' che lui ha premeditato il tradimento,
passo dopo passo.... 
giorno dopo giorno....
parole giuste al momento giusto, 
carezze ben assestate, 
incontri apparentemente casuali,
direi che ha lavorato bene la sua preda.

Anch'io penso che stia cercando uno svago al di fuori del matrimonio,
con tutto il rispetto, ora sei te' ma poteva essere un'altra....

Lui ha confezionato tutta la faccenda per benino, 
ma come hanno gia' detto saggiamente gli alri utenti di questo forum,
dovrebbe farti riflettere il fatto che lui non lascera' mai la sua famiglia per te'.
molto probabilmente non sei e non sarai mai la cosa piu' importante per lui,
ma semplicemente uno svago extra matrimoniale,
ovvero sesso fatto in tempi stretti e ritagliati in ore rubate al lavoro o alla famiglia.

.......destinata a raccogliere le briciole che lui tanto generosamente sapra' elargirti facendotelo passare come un pasto completo.....
.....e' questo che vuoi  ???



Naturalmente e' solo la mia personalissima opinione........


----------



## MK (28 Giugno 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> magari avete ragione...anzi sicuramente...*mi stò affezionando a questa persona perchè dopo tanto tempo ho trovato un uomo che riesce a modo suo a darmi le attenzioni che cerco.*..


 
Situazione molto pericolosa. Tu cerchi attenzioni, lui cerca svago. Guardati bene dentro e se confermerai questo, beh... fai quello che vuoi ma cerca di esserne consapevole.


----------



## Old woman in love (28 Giugno 2009)

allora...si avete capito bene, questo ragazzo l'ho conosciuto al negozio, per un anno abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto d'amicizia ma niente di più,lui non frequentava in passato nessuna chat...ora è da 3 mesetti circa che ogni volta che viene a lavoro ci scambiamo sguardi, attenzioni diverse che prima non ci eravamo mai permessi di fare..da 2 settimane invece mi ha visto collegata in una chat e cosi ha deciso di iscriversi, e quando anche a lui è a lavoro parliamo un pò, ma non siamo mai andati oltre fino a venerdi sera che con una scusa o l'altra sono andata a trovarlo a lavoro...è successo che ci siamo baciati..lui dice che prova una forte attrazione nei miei confronti e non riesce piu a stare lontano da me...sembra un ragazzo sincero almeno con me...ma...sò per certo che questa cosa detta così presto mi sembra un pò strana...Il mio problema è che mi affeziono troppo facilmente alle persone...come avevo già scritto nel primo post, sono stata fidanzata per 9 anni..la storia è finita già da un bel pezzo...quasi 2 anni..ma io fino a 3 mesi fà ancora lo pensavo e non riuscivo più ad uscire con altri ragazzi perchè nella mia mente esisteva solo lui...è capitato altre volte di aver incontrato ragazzi che mi hanno dimostrato attenzione o affetto..ma ho sempre evitato di legarmi...ma con questo nuovo ragazzo non sò è tutto diverso...è come se lo conoscessi da tanto tempo...non sò come spiegarvelo...Comunque io ho 27 anni..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Giugno 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> allora...si avete capito bene, questo ragazzo l'ho conosciuto al negozio, per un anno abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto d'amicizia ma niente di più,lui non frequentava in passato nessuna chat...ora è da 3 mesetti circa che ogni volta che viene a lavoro ci scambiamo sguardi, attenzioni diverse che prima non ci eravamo mai permessi di fare..da 2 settimane invece mi ha visto collegata in una chat e cosi ha deciso di iscriversi, e quando anche a lui è a lavoro parliamo un pò, ma non siamo mai andati oltre fino a venerdi sera che con una scusa o l'altra sono andata a trovarlo a lavoro...è successo che ci siamo baciati..lui dice che prova una forte attrazione nei miei confronti e non riesce piu a stare lontano da me...sembra un ragazzo sincero almeno con me...ma...sò per certo che questa cosa detta così presto mi sembra un pò strana...Il mio problema è che mi affeziono troppo facilmente alle persone...come avevo già scritto nel primo post, sono stata fidanzata per 9 anni..la storia è finita già da un bel pezzo...quasi 2 anni..ma io fino a 3 mesi fà ancora lo pensavo e non riuscivo più ad uscire con altri ragazzi perchè nella mia mente esisteva solo lui...è capitato altre volte di aver incontrato ragazzi che mi hanno dimostrato attenzione o affetto..ma ho sempre evitato di legarmi...ma con questo nuovo ragazzo non sò è tutto diverso...è come se lo conoscessi da tanto tempo...non sò come spiegarvelo...Comunque io ho 27 anni..


 9 + 2 = 11
27 - 11= 16
Comprensibile far fatica a legarsi dopo che è finita una storia iniziata da ragazzina.
Ma proprio uno con cui non può esserci nulla di progettuale vuoi andare a impegalarti?
Sei giovane ...esci con amici e troverai di meglio.
Se lui è davvero innamorato lascerà la moglie. Qualche volta succede ...se uno è innamorato ...ma se non la lascia subito non la lascerà mai (a meno che venga scoperto e la moglie lo butti fuori)
Ma lui quanti anni ha?
Da quanto è sposato? Ha figli?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> anch'io avevo capito così...che si sono conosciuti in negozio e poi hanno approfondito via chat...





tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Si, anch'io ho capito che si sono conosciuti in negozio........


insomma è fedi che non ha capito...

segnalato


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> insomma è fedi che non ha capito...
> 
> segnalato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Giugno 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> allora...si avete capito bene, questo ragazzo l'ho conosciuto al negozio, per un anno abbiamo sempre avuto un buon rapporto d'amicizia ma niente di più,lui non frequentava in passato nessuna chat...ora è da 3 mesetti circa che ogni volta che viene a lavoro ci scambiamo sguardi, attenzioni diverse che prima non ci eravamo mai permessi di fare..da 2 settimane invece mi ha visto collegata in una chat e cosi ha deciso di iscriversi, e quando anche a lui è a lavoro parliamo un pò, ma non siamo mai andati oltre fino a venerdi sera che con una scusa o l'altra sono andata a trovarlo a lavoro...è successo che ci siamo baciati..lui dice che prova una forte attrazione nei miei confronti e non riesce piu a stare lontano da me...*sembra un ragazzo sincero almeno con me*...ma...sò per certo che questa cosa detta così presto mi sembra un pò strana...Il mio problema è che mi affeziono troppo facilmente alle persone...come avevo già scritto nel primo post, sono stata fidanzata per 9 anni..la storia è finita già da un bel pezzo...quasi 2 anni..ma io fino a 3 mesi fà ancora lo pensavo e non riuscivo più ad uscire con altri ragazzi perchè nella mia mente esisteva solo lui...è capitato altre volte di aver incontrato ragazzi che mi hanno dimostrato attenzione o affetto..ma ho sempre evitato di legarmi...ma con questo nuovo ragazzo non sò è tutto diverso...è come se lo conoscessi da tanto tempo...non sò come spiegarvelo...Comunque io ho 27 anni..


se non ti sembrasse sincero non ci perderesti tempo appresso, no?
non è neanche detto che non lo sia, sincero. ma "avere una forte attrazione e non riuscire a stare lontano" può essere interpretato anche con un semplice "voglio trombare".


----------



## Bruja (28 Giugno 2009)

.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> se non ti sembrasse sincero non ci perderesti tempo appresso, no?
> non è neanche detto che non lo sia, sincero. ma "avere una forte attrazione e non riuscire a stare lontano" può essere interpretato anche con un semplice "voglio trombare".


Succinta, telegrafica ma efficacissima spiegazione di un tormentone "forse che sì forse che no"!!! 
A volte le persone sono sincere... per il tempo che serve, insomma la famosa buona fede adattata alla parabola dell'innamoramento 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Giugno 2009)

finisce male tanto
non lascia la moglie....e ci stai solo male


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2009)

quoto Alexantro.


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2009)

*woman in love*

Girando per forum mi é capitato questo post che ritengo molto illuminante; te lo giro pari pari perché potrebbe essere una proiezione futuribile!

Lettera ad una moglie

"Salve,scusi l’essere così diretta, ma volevo informarla che io sono l’amante di suo marito. Abbiamo iniziato la nostra storia circa due anni fa, all’inizio sembrava la solita scappatella di due persone che cercano quel brivido in più che manca nel quotidiano, invece no. I mesi passavano ma la passione e la voglia di stare insieme era sempre più forte.
È passato un altro anno da allora e non sono felice lo stesso in quanto vorrei che suo marito la lasciasse per poter stare finalmente insieme a me. Anche se ci vediamo tutti i giorni, quasi tutti i sabati e raramente anche la domenica, a volte usciamo a cena, ci prendiamo dei permessi dal lavoro per stare giornate intere insieme, mi dice che mi ama, che non vuole stare senza me perché sono importante per lui, che è geloso se solo penso a qualcun’ altro, che con lei non è felice, le vuole bene ma non la ama più, non avete rapporti intimi da molto perché lui vuole solo me, sta ancora con lei solo per vostra figlia e perchè ha paura delle conseguenze del divorzio, tutto questo non mi basta. Con lui vorrei dormire la notte, vorrei passare le domeniche, le festività e le ferie, vorrei partire nei fine settimana, vorrei guardare la tv sdraiata sul divano, vorrei andare a fare la spesa, insomma fare parte della sua vita in modo completo, vorrei sentirlo mio.
È possibile che in tutto questo tempo lei non si sia accorta di nulla? Orari di lavoro massacranti dalle sette di mattina alle nove di sera, macchie di rossetto sulle camicie, sospetti segni vari sul corpo, indifferenza nei suoi confronti, oppure fa finta di non vedere pur di mantenere in piedi questo finto e triste matrimonio? Cosa fate quando siete insieme? Di cosa parlate? Perché non cerca di capire? Perché non dice e non fa nulla? Anche lei ha un’altra persona e quindi le fa comodo così? Quanto può sopportare ancora? Possibile che tutte le parole che lui mi dice siano false? Vorrei una risposta“.
Tranquillo amore, mi sono sfogata, ma non ho intenzione di spedire realmente questa lettera a tua moglie, penso che non sia la cosa giusta da fare, in quanto spero che un giorno sarai tu a spiegargli la situazione e a prendere una decisione. O semplicemente come te mi manca il coraggio, il coraggio per lasciarti.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Ecco forse questa proiezione é eccessiva, ma si tratta di una situazione reale, credo che questa donna abbia cominciato esattamente come te e tante altre, credendo di poter controllare la situazione.
Rifletti...rifletti... rifletti.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2009)

Bisognerebbe leggere la risposta della moglie!

"Cara amante di mio marito, ora capisco! Si spiegano le mille password sul pc comune, il fatto che sta  al pc alle due di notte con le mani nelle mutande, quella volta che si è messo a suonarti una serenata via web con la chitarra e appena io sono entrata ha spento il pc!Si spiega di quella volta a capodanno che entrava in bagno a ripetizione, e io credevo avesse di nuovo quel problemino alla prostata, e invece no, era per mandarti sms dalla festa! Si spiega del fatto che nella casa in montagna angola il telefonino in modi astrusi per avere campo malgrado i muri 4 x 3 di spessore.
Si spiega perché la sera tornando dal lavoro mi dica "Non sono mai stato felice in casa come ORA. Non mi manca nulla. Tu sei bella, dolce, affettuosa, la donna della mia vita, non distruggerei MAI la nostra bella famiglia, non ci manca nulla! Mica come quelle sgarruppate che sono sempre in caccia di un uomo non loro, che zoccole!" e perché poi critichi tanto i suoi amici che si sono separati l'uno dopo l'altro.
Le loro mogli, evidentemente, non sanno dargli quello che io e te, congiunte, riusciamo a fornire al nostro Sultano.
Chiamalo scemo, mia cara amica, chiamalo scemo!"


----------



## Bruja (29 Giugno 2009)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe leggere la risposta della moglie!
> 
> "Cara amante di mio marito, ora capisco! Si spiegano le mille password sul pc comune, il fatto che sta al pc alle due di notte con le mani nelle mutande, quella volta che si è messo a suonarti una serenata via web con la chitarra e appena io sono entrata ha spento il pc!Si spiega di quella volta a capodanno che entrava in bagno a ripetizione, e io credevo avesse di nuovo quel problemino alla prostata, e invece no, era per mandarti sms dalla festa! Si spiega del fatto che nella casa in montagna angola il telefonino in modi astrusi per avere campo malgrado i muri 4 x 3 di spessore.
> Si spiega perché la sera tornando dal lavoro mi dica "Non sono mai stato felice in casa come ORA. Non mi manca nulla. Tu sei bella, dolce, affettuosa, la donna della mia vita, non distruggerei MAI la nostra bella famiglia, non ci manca nulla! Mica come quelle sgarruppate che sono sempre in caccia di un uomo non loro, che zoccole!" e perché poi critichi tanto i suoi amici che si sono separati l'uno dopo l'altro.
> ...


 
Posso solo pregarti di leggere la mia "firma"... a mio parere basta e avanza 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e secondo me vale comunque sia individualmente che per il trio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe leggere la risposta della moglie!
> 
> "Cara amante di mio marito, ora capisco! Si spiegano le mille password sul pc comune, il fatto che sta al pc alle due di notte con le mani nelle mutande, quella volta che si è messo a suonarti una serenata via web con la chitarra e appena io sono entrata ha spento il pc!Si spiega di quella volta a capodanno che entrava in bagno a ripetizione, e io credevo avesse di nuovo quel problemino alla prostata, e invece no, era per mandarti sms dalla festa! Si spiega del fatto che nella casa in montagna angola il telefonino in modi astrusi per avere campo malgrado i muri 4 x 3 di spessore.
> Si spiega perché la sera tornando dal lavoro mi dica *"Non sono mai stato felice in casa come ORA. Non mi manca nulla. Tu sei bella, dolce, affettuosa, la donna della mia vita, non distruggerei MAI la nostra bella famiglia, non ci manca nulla!* Mica come quelle sgarruppate che sono sempre in caccia di un uomo non loro, che zoccole!" e perché poi critichi tanto i suoi amici che si sono separati l'uno dopo l'altro.
> ...


 Avevi le microspie in casa mia?


----------



## Verena67 (29 Giugno 2009)

purtroppo no, è che so.


----------



## Old woman in love (30 Giugno 2009)

sono appena tornata a casa..ho trascorso una bellissima serata in sua compagnia..ma adesso mi sento vuota dentro..non sò. l'idea di non poterlo mai avere tutto per me mi fà male...non è questo che voglio, ma...(perchè c'è sempre un ma...) ragazzi vi posso sembrare una stupida ,mi dò della stupida da sola, ma non riesco a non pensarlo, non riesco più a fare a meno di lui.Questa sera parlando con lui, mi ha confessato che sua moglie 2 mesetti fà ha letto una nostra conversazione. per fortuna era solo l'inizio e quindi era una semplice conversazione fra 2 amici, naturalmente sono stati un pò di tempo litigati, ma ora sembra essersi risolto tutto. Non sò più che fare,è da pochissimo tempo che ci frequentiamo, potreste dire semplicemente..ancora sei in tempo..scappa, corri,non sò se ci riuscirò, non mi sento abbastanza forte dal poter rinunciare a lui..Allo stesso tempo, non ci crederete ma è cosi, mi sento in colpa verso sua moglie, anche non conoscendola...non sò più che dirvi...anche perchè non sò dire niente neanche a me stessa...notte a tutti...


----------



## Old danut (30 Giugno 2009)

Lo vuoi un consiglio? fatti di cocaina, la sensazione è migliore e faresti solo del male a te e prrenderesti solo in giro te stessa. Guarda conosco chi l'ha fatto ed è molto meglio dell'amore, ma mortale ugualmente. (ovviamente sono sarcastico, lo sto a dì)


----------



## Old woman in love (30 Giugno 2009)

lo sò danut...lo sò...allora perchè mi dò della stupida da sola per niente? stò sbagliando, non è una cosa che si fà....ma è difficile rinunciare a qualcosa che ti rende felice specialmente se non lo eri da tanto tempo...


----------



## Old woman in love (30 Giugno 2009)

premetto..non siamo andati a letto assieme...abbiamo parlato molto,tante coccole, ma niente di più...


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2009)

*woman in love*



woman in love ha detto:


> premetto..non siamo andati a letto assieme...abbiamo parlato molto,tante coccole, ma niente di più...


 
Fino a quando?
E quando capiterà che la moglie troverà qualcosa d'altro? (tranquilla che se continuate capiterà) 
A quel punto é facile che lei lo metta di fronte ad una scelta e cosa credi farà lui? Chi credi sacrificherà?
Non sarebbe il caso di evitare di arrivare fin lì...???
Adesso staresti un po' male, dopo avresti anche delle ferite profonde ... da leccarti.
Bruja

p.s. La felicità di cui parli é sempre una felicità a mezzo servizio... davvero può bastarti, davvero non puoi aspirare a di più e di meglio? Non puoi volere più bene a te stessa che al sentimento che provi per lui?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> sono appena tornata a casa..ho trascorso una bellissima serata in sua compagnia..ma adesso mi sento vuota dentro..non sò. l'idea di non poterlo mai avere tutto per me mi fà male...non è questo che voglio, ma...(perchè c'è sempre un ma...) ragazzi vi posso sembrare una stupida ,mi dò della stupida da sola, ma non riesco a non pensarlo, non riesco più a fare a meno di lui.Questa sera parlando con lui, mi ha confessato che sua moglie 2 mesetti fà ha letto una nostra conversazione. per fortuna era solo l'inizio e quindi era una semplice conversazione fra 2 amici, naturalmente sono stati un pò di tempo litigati, ma ora sembra essersi risolto tutto. Non sò più che fare,è da pochissimo tempo che ci frequentiamo, *potreste dire semplicemente..ancora sei in tempo..scappa, corri,*non sò se ci riuscirò, non mi sento abbastanza forte dal poter rinunciare a lui..Allo stesso tempo, non ci crederete ma è cosi, mi sento in colpa verso sua moglie, anche non conoscendola...non sò più che dirvi...anche perchè non sò dire niente neanche a me stessa...notte a tutti...


*no, non potremmo, TE LO ABBIAMO GIà DETTO*
potresti benissimo, ma non vuoi





woman in love ha detto:


> lo sò danut...lo sò...allora perchè mi dò della stupida da sola* per niente*? stò sbagliando, non è una cosa che si fà....ma è difficile rinunciare a qualcosa che ti rende felice specialmente se non lo eri da tanto tempo...


non è per niente
è perchè già lo sai come andrà a finire
stai rovinando la tua vita: ok è una tua scelta
ma stai per rovinarla anche ad altri

e per quanto ciò mi turbi, quoto Danut


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> premetto..*non siamo andati a letto assieme*...abbiamo parlato molto,tante coccole, ma niente di più...


 
brava *non farlo*. Non hai idea di quanto ti distruggerebbe questa storia.


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2009)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> brava *non farlo*. Non hai idea di quanto ti distruggerebbe questa storia.


Quoto, ma quanto *potrà resistere* se lo frequenta ancora???...
Bruja


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quoto, ma quanto *potrà resistere* se lo frequenta ancora???...
> Bruja


accetto scommesse:
la questione è rimasta sullo sfondo perchè lui la rispetta e si rende conto delle implicazioni: che uomo inconsuetamente delicato e comprensivo!
(che consueta ed abusata strategia di cottura)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> sono appena tornata a casa..ho trascorso una bellissima serata in sua compagnia..ma adesso mi sento vuota dentro..non sò. l'idea di non poterlo mai avere tutto per me mi fà male...non è questo che voglio, ma...(perchè c'è sempre un ma...) ragazzi vi posso sembrare una stupida ,mi dò della stupida da sola, ma non riesco a non pensarlo, non riesco più a fare a meno di lui. *Questa sera parlando con lui, mi ha confessato che sua moglie 2 mesetti fà ha letto una nostra conversazione. per fortuna era solo l'inizio e quindi era una semplice conversazione fra 2 amici, naturalmente sono stati un pò di tempo litigati, ma ora sembra essersi risolto tutto*. Non sò più che fare,è da pochissimo tempo che ci frequentiamo, potreste dire semplicemente..ancora sei in tempo..scappa, corri,non sò se ci riuscirò, non mi sento abbastanza forte dal poter rinunciare a lui..Allo stesso tempo, non ci crederete ma è cosi, mi sento in colpa verso sua moglie, anche non conoscendola...non sò più che dirvi...anche perchè non sò dire niente neanche a me stessa...notte a tutti...


Ti ha detto chiaramente che tu puoi essere solo un'amante e di non sognarti di scrivere qualcosa che possa turbare la sua tranquiliità.
Lui vuole solo andare sul sicuro che tu sia una che sta al suo posto...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2009)

Stare al suo posto: accettare pochi e radi (sempre piu' radi con il tempo) sms, qualche chiamata distratta di straforo, di entrare in motel e hotel con la patente anziché con la carta d'identità, mai protestare, sempre pronta alla bisogna, mai un lamento, solo sorridente dolcezza da geisha, mai un "Ma noi a che punto stiamo?".

Ti manca solo la scopa in c....così gli ramazzi la stanza!! (Elio docet)


----------



## Old danut (30 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> .
> Ti manca solo la scopa in c....così gli ramazzi la stanza!! (Elio docet)



Vista la mia fortuna me la trovate la ragazza così, la mia camera avrebbe un certo bisogno di pulizia...cosa che la mia mente si rifiuta al massimp. Ogni volta  che tocco per sistemare qualcosa metto altri in disordine, è inconcepibile.


----------



## Old laretta (30 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stare al suo posto: accettare pochi e radi (sempre piu' radi con il tempo) sms, qualche chiamata distratta di straforo, di *entrare in motel e hotel con la patente anziché con la carta d'identità,* mai protestare, sempre pronta alla bisogna, mai un lamento, solo sorridente dolcezza da geisha, mai un "Ma noi a che punto stiamo?".
> 
> Ti manca solo la scopa in c....così gli ramazzi la stanza!! (Elio docet)


Scusa la domanda stupida..ma che cambia tra carta d'identità e patente ai fini dell'ingresso in un motel???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda stupida..ma che cambia tra carta d'identità e patente ai fini dell'ingresso in un motel???


 Non è riportato lo stato civile.
E se lui risulta coniugato e tu no...
Comunque ora si può chiedere che non venga riportato lo stato ciivile sulla carta d'identità.


----------



## Iago (30 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda stupida..ma che cambia tra carta d'identità e patente ai fini dell'ingresso in un motel???




sulla carta d'identità c'è lo stato civile (non tutti i comuni però..) sulla patente no.

(non sei una traditrice 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old Iris2 (30 Giugno 2009)

Nei motel chiedono i documenti solo a lui in genere....


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Nei motel chiedono i documenti solo a lui in genere....


ah si?! Credevo ogni albergo di qualsiasi tipo richiedesse i documenti di tutti quelli che soggiornano...!


----------



## Old laretta (30 Giugno 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh ok! Solo che pensavo...ma se lei lo sa già che lui è sposato,che cambia se lo legge anche sulla carta d'identità??Fa la scoperta dell'acqua calda,no??
Vabbè ragazzi...sarà l'ora,sarà il caldo...ma non mi è ven uto niente di più intelligente da domandarmi!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *no, non potremmo, TE LO ABBIAMO GIà DETTO*
> potresti benissimo, ma non vuoi
> 
> 
> ...


la sta rovinando solo a se stessa. punto. lei è responsabile per se stessa. lui per se stesso. e quando alla moglie, bhè deve essere lui ad esserle fedele. se la moglie saprà e soffrirà, sarà colpa del marito, è lui che si sarebbe dovuto tenere l'uccello nei pantaloni. 
dire alla (quasi?) amante che rovinerà la vita altrui non è corretto. tanto probabilmente se non sarà con lei, sarà con un'altra.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh ok! Solo che pensavo...ma se lei lo sa già che lui è sposato,che cambia se lo legge anche sulla carta d'identità??Fa la scoperta dell'acqua calda,no??
> Vabbè ragazzi...sarà l'ora,sarà il caldo...ma non mi è ven uto niente di più intelligente da domandarmi!


 Per la figura e gli sguardi del portiere d'albergo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ah si?! Credevo ogni albergo di qualsiasi tipo richiedesse i documenti di tutti quelli che soggiornano...!


infatti li vogliono di tutti gli ospiti.


----------



## Old laretta (30 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per la figura e gli sguardi del portiere d'albergo...


Si in effetti mi sembra logico...
Solo che questa disquisizione all'apparenza sciocca mi sta facendo ragionare su alcuni episodi della mia vita passata...e visto che potrei arrivare a conclusioni tutt'altro che piacevoli,mi sa che è meglio non pensarci!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti ha detto chiaramente che tu puoi essere solo un'amante e di non sognarti di scrivere qualcosa che possa turbare la sua tranquiliità.
> *Lui vuole solo andare sul sicuro che tu sia una che sta al suo posto...*


hai centrato, mi sa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Si in effetti mi sembra logico...
> Solo che questa disquisizione all'apparenza sciocca mi sta facendo ragionare su alcuni episodi della mia vita passata...e visto che potrei arrivare a conclusioni tutt'altro che piacevoli,mi sa che è meglio non pensarci!


 Forse è meglio pensarci...


----------



## Old Iris2 (30 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ah si?! Credevo ogni albergo di qualsiasi tipo richiedesse i documenti di tutti quelli che soggiornano...!


Dipende...nei motel no.
Comunque se è un albergo appartato è sufficiente il documento di uno solo, e una mancia.
Lo so per motivi professionali, non per esperienza vissuta.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Dipende...nei motel no.
> Comunque se è un albergo appartato è sufficiente il documento di uno solo, e una mancia.
> Lo so per motivi professionali, non per esperienza vissuta.


l'unica volta che sono andata a trombare al motel hanno chiesto i documenti a tutti e due (ci mancava solo ci chiedessero le impronte digitali 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Si in effetti mi sembra logico...
> Solo che questa disquisizione all'apparenza sciocca mi sta facendo ragionare su alcuni episodi della mia vita passata...e visto che potrei arrivare a conclusioni tutt'altro che piacevoli,mi sa che è meglio non pensarci!


 
La disquisizione, ehm, non è sciocca.

Ci sono infinite visuali per esaminare un fatto, finché si sta nel "Questa storia è MAGICAAA mi da TANTISSIMOOOO" si dimenticano parecchi fatti concreti tutt'altro che secondari


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'unica volta che sono andata a trombare al motel hanno chiesto i documenti a tutti e due (ci mancava solo ci chiedesse le impronte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perché credevano che tu fossi minorenne...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Giugno 2009)

Dolce Persa!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

*racchia!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché credevano che tu fossi minorenne...


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché credevano che tu fossi minorenne...


----------



## Old Iris2 (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'unica volta che sono andata a trombare al motel hanno chiesto i documenti a tutti e due (ci mancava solo ci chiedessero le impronte digitali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che sfiga!!! Non ci posso credere!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché credevano che tu fossi minorenne...





Verena67 ha detto:


> Dolce Persa!!!





Brugola ha detto:


>


io non so come faccia a sopportarvi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque effettivamente era qualche anno fa..
avevo bigiato la lezione di storia


----------



## Old laretta (30 Giugno 2009)

Beh io vi assicuro che nei motel chiedono seeeeeeeeempre i documenti di entrambi...e ve lo dico per esperienza personale 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  !!! (però se volete vi dico che lo so per motivi professionali...suona meglio no??? hihihi ?


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Beh io vi assicuro che nei motel chiedono seeeeeeeeempre i documenti di entrambi...e ve lo dico per esperienza personale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me non li chiedono. manco gli alberghi


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Beh io vi assicuro che nei motel chiedono seeeeeeeeempre i documenti di entrambi...e ve lo dico per esperienza personale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Iris2 (30 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me non li chiedono. manco gli alberghi


Spesso non li chiedono di entrambi. Punto. E io non ho mai fatto scopate clandestine in hotel.


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Spesso non li chiedono di entrambi. Punto. E io non ho mai fatto scopate clandestine in hotel.


 
no in genere un documento lo vogliono, ma solo uno


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no in genere un documento lo vogliono, ma solo uno


il document de residensa?


----------



## Old Iris2 (30 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no in genere un documento lo vogliono, ma solo uno


 E' quello che vi sto dicendo da dieci post!!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il document de residensa?


a te scattano pure le foto!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> a te scattano pure le foto!!!


ovvio, autografo compreso


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> E' quello che vi sto dicendo da dieci post!!!


 
dì a tua cugina che ci manca


----------



## Old Iris2 (30 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dì a tua cugina che ci manca


Quando la sento...


----------



## Grande82 (30 Giugno 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> sono appena tornata a casa..ho trascorso una bellissima serata in sua compagnia..ma adesso mi sento vuota dentro..non sò. l'idea di non poterlo mai avere tutto per me mi fà male...non è questo che voglio, ma...(perchè c'è sempre un ma...) ragazzi vi posso sembrare una stupida ,mi dò della stupida da sola, ma non riesco a non pensarlo, non riesco più a fare a meno di lui.Questa sera parlando con lui, *mi ha confessato che sua moglie 2 mesetti fà ha letto una nostra conversazione. per fortuna era solo l'inizio e quindi era una semplice conversazione fra 2 amici, naturalmente sono stati un pò di tempo litigati, ma ora sembra essersi risolto tutto.* Non sò più che fare,è da pochissimo tempo che ci frequentiamo, potreste dire semplicemente..ancora sei in tempo..scappa, corri,non sò se ci riuscirò, non mi sento abbastanza forte dal poter rinunciare a lui..Allo stesso tempo, non ci crederete ma è cosi, mi sento in colpa verso sua moglie, anche non conoscendola...non sò più che dirvi...anche perchè non sò dire niente neanche a me stessa...notte a tutti...


 anche tu sai e capisci che questo si chiama 'mettere le mani avanti' vero?
significa dirti: non devi turbare il mio matrimonio, ci tengo molto più di quanto tenga a te.
La domanda che ti faccio è: sei in grado di accettare una gioia incompleta come questa, fatta di momenti rubati, e pensi sia meglio che il nulla avuto fino ad oggi?
Pensa al passato, storia di 9 anni, quante volte avevi le paturnie e il tuo ragazzo ti stava vicino? lui non ti starà vicino mai....


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Giugno 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Dipende...nei motel no.
> Comunque se è un albergo appartato è sufficiente il documento di uno solo, e una mancia.
> Lo so per motivi professionali, non per esperienza vissuta.


Anche nei motel li chiedono ad entrambi (lo prevede la legge, guai se le forze dell'ordine trovassero qualcuno non registrato)...

Se è un motel il portiere non è che si scandalizzi più di tanto, visto che se stan aperti è grazie alle coppie clandestine che li frequentano.
Al limite è l'animo non del tutto sereno di chi ci va che induce a sentirsi osservati in modo particolare..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Dipende...nei motel no.
> Comunque se è un albergo appartato è sufficiente il documento di uno solo, e una mancia.
> Lo so per motivi professionali, non per esperienza vissuta.


 
io per esperienza vissuta ho dovuto sganciare entrambi i documenti in motel, entrambe le volte


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io per esperienza vissuta ho dovuto sganciare entrambi i documenti in motel, entrambe le volte


han fatto le foto anche a te?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche nei motel li chiedono ad entrambi (lo prevede la legge, guai se le forze dell'ordine trovassero qualcuno non registrato)...
> 
> Se è un motel il portiere non è che si scandalizzi più di tanto, visto che se stan aperti è grazie alle coppie clandestine che li frequentano.
> Al limite è l'animo non del tutto sereno di chi ci va che induce a sentirsi osservati in modo particolare..


ma mica devono essere per forza clandestine eh. io ci sono andate due volte ma eravamo entrambi single 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  poi che il portiere non ci abbia neanche guardato in faccia se non per vedere se eravamo quelli dei documenti è un altro discorso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> han fatto le foto anche a te?


non che io sappia


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma mica devono essere per forza clandestine eh. io ci sono andate due volte ma eravamo entrambi single
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche noi non eravamo clandestini


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non che io sappia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

laretta ha detto:


> Beh io vi assicuro che nei motel chiedono seeeeeeeeempre i documenti di entrambi...e ve lo dico per esperienza personale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



























che serpe


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io per esperienza vissuta ho dovuto sganciare entrambi i documenti in motel, entrambe le volte


oh racchie, dipende anche da con chi andate.
se andate con dei pezzentoni racchi probabilmente vi schedano per benino


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2009)

*???*



Brugola ha detto:


> oh racchie, dipende anche da con chi andate.
> se andate con dei pezzentoni racchi probabilmente vi schedano per benino


Se vai con Clooney o Pitt invece non ti si filano di striscio??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh racchie, dipende anche da con chi andate.
> se andate con dei pezzentoni racchi probabilmente vi schedano per benino


 
dipende ache dai motel. quelli seri fanno le cose per benino nel rispetto della legge (vedi post di fedi). se vai nei retrobottega mica è colpa nostra


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se vai con Clooney o Pitt invece non ti si filano di striscio???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se vado con pitt, se proprio il portiere ci tiene, gli lascio anche un piede assieme al documento, ma non mi faccio cacciare


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dipende ache dai motel. quelli seri fanno le cose per benino nel rispetto della legge (vedi post di fedi). se vai nei retrobottega mica è colpa nostra


ah racchia...
io vado solo in alberghi seri...


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dipende ache dai motel. *quelli seri fanno le cose per benino nel rispetto della legge (vedi post di fedi*). se vai nei retrobottega mica è colpa nostra


Ovvio che con me si viaggia solo alla grande...


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se vado con pitt, se proprio il portiere ci tiene, gli lascio anche un piede assieme al documento, ma non mi faccio cacciare

























  sacrosanto


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2009)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ovvio che con me si viaggia solo alla grande...


Come dobbiamo chiamarti da ora in poi: Ritz, Pierre, Waldorf o passiamo subito al Burj Al Arab con le sue 7 stelle e non ci pensiamo più?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Iris2 (30 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche nei motel li chiedono ad entrambi (lo prevede la legge, guai se le forze dell'ordine trovassero qualcuno non registrato)...
> 
> Se è un motel il portiere non è che si scandalizzi più di tanto, visto che se stan aperti è grazie alle coppie clandestine che li frequentano.
> Al limite è l'animo non del tutto sereno di chi ci va che induce a sentirsi osservati in modo particolare..


Non ho mai sentito di forze dell'ordine che irrompono nelle camere dei motel per verificare le registrazioni..ti deve dire proprio male, capitare in mezzo ad una retata, oppure un'ispezione.
A me, in un superalbergo di Capri, i documenti non li hanno chiesti. E non avevo motivo di nascondermi. Mi è capitato qualche volta che non me li abbiano chiesti.
Io comunque non so cosa avvenga nei motel...per davvero non ci sono mai stata. Ma suppongo che per un soggiono di poche ore, i motel possano chiudere un occhio.


----------



## Old Iris2 (30 Giugno 2009)

Comunque io avrei più paura della moglie tradita che delle forze dell'ordine


----------



## brugola (30 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ovvio che con me si viaggia solo alla grande...


senza dubbio...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> senza dubbio...
















  sto male...


----------



## Old Iris2 (30 Giugno 2009)

Feddy le porta tutte in viaggio di nozze


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Giugno 2009)

i motel senza le coppie clandestine o i clienti dei viados avrebbero vita molto breve


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Giugno 2009)

*Tu si che mi capisci!*



Iris2 ha detto:


> Feddy le porta tutte in viaggio di nozze


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Feddy le porta tutte in viaggio di nozze


basta che non siano nozze di platino!


----------



## Old Iris2 (1 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> basta che non siano nozze di platino!


Non sotovalutiamo l'esperienza


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io per esperienza vissuta ho dovuto sganciare entrambi i documenti in motel, entrambe le volte


 me too....


----------



## MK (1 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è riportato lo stato civile.
> *E se lui risulta coniugato e tu no...*
> Comunque ora si può chiedere che non venga riportato lo stato ciivile sulla carta d'identità.


E che succede?


----------



## Old woman in love (6 Luglio 2009)

Quando ho scritto per la prima volta in questo forum l'ho fatto con la speranza di sfogarmi un pò..come una sorta di diario segreto...e magari perchè no di poter ricevere diversi pareri..quindi mi sento di raccontarvi quello che è successo in questi giorni...
Il nostro rapporto è diventato molto più complice..ormai ci sentiamo molto piu spesso anche tramite cellulare,naturalmente è sempre lui che cerca me, non potrebbe essere diversamente...Io mi stò affezionando sempre più a lui, lui mi riempie di mille attenzioni. coccole..per non parlare del dialogo,è la cosa che mi unisce più a lui..mi sento stregata..si stregata è proprio la parola giusta...Sabato notte ci siamo visti alle 4 del mattino...lavorava come al solito..aveva il turno di notte..e io sono andata a trovarlo dopo la mia serata fra amiche..non è successo niente..abbracci...baci..tenerezze insomma...fino a ieri..mi telefona e mi domanda se potevo dormire fuori casa...io rispondo di si...Lui dice alla moglie che avrebbe fatto un altra notte a lavoro. Così ci vediamo..mi porta in una villa...inutile dirvi che questa volta non ci siamo solamente baciati..Abbiamo dormito tutta la notte abbracciati..è stata una bellissima sensazione..ma questa mattina siamo ritornati alla vera e dura realtà...Cioè..lui a casa con lei..e io a casa sola...


----------



## Verena67 (6 Luglio 2009)

Ecco, appunto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> Quando ho scritto per la prima volta in questo forum l'ho fatto con la speranza di sfogarmi un pò..come una sorta di diario segreto...e magari perchè no di poter ricevere diversi pareri..quindi mi sento di raccontarvi quello che è successo in questi giorni...
> Il nostro rapporto è diventato molto più complice..ormai ci sentiamo molto piu spesso anche tramite cellulare,naturalmente è sempre lui che cerca me, non potrebbe essere diversamente...Io mi stò affezionando sempre più a lui, lui mi riempie di mille attenzioni. coccole..per non parlare del dialogo,è la cosa che mi unisce più a lui..mi sento stregata..si stregata è proprio la parola giusta...Sabato notte ci siamo visti alle 4 del mattino...lavorava come al solito..aveva il turno di notte..e io sono andata a trovarlo dopo la mia serata fra amiche..non è successo niente..abbracci...baci..tenerezze insomma...fino a ieri..mi telefona e mi domanda se potevo dormire fuori casa...io rispondo di si...*Lui dice alla moglie che avrebbe fatto un altra notte a lavoro. Così ci vediamo*..mi porta in una villa...inutile dirvi che questa volta non ci siamo solamente baciati..Abbiamo dormito tutta la notte abbracciati..è stata una bellissima sensazione..ma questa mattina siamo ritornati alla vera e dura realtà...Cioè..lui a casa con lei..e io a casa sola...


 Terribile ...non percepisci il fastidio?


----------



## Old woman in love (6 Luglio 2009)

certo che lo percepisco...mi dà un terribile fastidio tutta questa situazione..lui che ritorna dalla moglie..io che rimango sola..lui che mi chiama solo e quando può...Mi rende nervosa..si sono diventata scontrosa con tutti...sono sempre triste...mi innervosisce anche uscire con le amiche...sapete perchè? perchè spero che lui mi chiami e mi dica di vederci....Il problema è che mi faccio schifo da sola..perchè non pensavo che sarebbe successo tutto questo a me...un altro problema è che quando mi parla sembra così convincente...quando mi dice che stà male tutto il giorno perchè non può vedermi,...quando dice che sta impazzendo perchè non può sentirmi..e il bello è che io ci credo..stupida stupida stupida..


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2009)

e cosa dovrebbe dirti?
"levati di torno fino alla prossima volta che ti chiamo" ?
lui ti ha fato cuocere
e tu ti sei trovata bene nell'acqua di cottura
mi spiace soprattutto per sua moglie
ma anche per te, anche se te la sei cercata

potrei dirti che una sc.... non ti peserà come una relazione
e che sei ancora in tempo per uscire dalla pentola
soffriresti comunque meno

ma tu in quella pentola ci vuoi restare

molto triste buttarti via così
la villa, probabilmente di un amico compiacente che sa benissimo a cosa serviva e magari anche chi sei, sarà stata già usata alla bisogna.
non considerarlo il vostro nido d'amore


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> certo che lo percepisco...mi dà un terribile fastidio tutta questa situazione..lui che ritorna dalla moglie..io che rimango sola..lui che mi chiama solo e quando può...Mi rende nervosa..si sono diventata scontrosa con tutti...sono sempre triste...mi innervosisce anche uscire con le amiche...sapete perchè? perchè spero che lui mi chiami e mi dica di vederci....Il problema è che mi faccio schifo da sola..perchè non pensavo che sarebbe successo tutto questo a me...un altro problema è che quando mi parla sembra così convincente...quando mi dice che stà male tutto il giorno perchè non può vedermi,...quando dice che sta impazzendo perchè non può sentirmi..e il bello è che io ci credo..stupida stupida stupida..


 Ma lui è sincero!
Ti sembra che non gli piaccia questa situazione!?


----------



## Verena67 (7 Luglio 2009)

Quando noi ti preavvisavamo, cosa pensavi, che gufassimo per il solo gusto di farlo?


----------



## Verena67 (7 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Terribile ...non percepisci il fastidio?


 
veramente,  è indignante questo tipo di cose. Tutte le menzogne ledono la dignità.


----------



## Old woman in love (27 Luglio 2009)

ciao a tutti...in questi giorni sono accadute tantissime cose..per me molto belle...lui ha lasciato la moglie per me..ora è da 1 settimana che vive da solo...non stò a dirvi come sono contenta..scusate non riesco neanche a scrivere..ma volevo solo condividere con voi questa notizia...sono al settimo cielo...grazie a tutti voi..vi terrò aggiornati...baci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> ciao a tutti...in questi giorni sono accadute tantissime cose..per me molto belle...lui ha lasciato la moglie per me..ora è da 1 settimana che vive da solo...non stò a dirvi come sono contenta..scusate non riesco neanche a scrivere..ma volevo solo condividere con voi questa notizia...sono al settimo cielo...grazie a tutti voi..vi terrò aggiornati...baci


 In meno di venti giorni siete passati dalla prima volta al motel a lui che lascia la moglie?
Ma cosa ci fai agli uomini?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque questo post è identico a quello di una vecchia forumista che aveva visto arrivare a buon fine la sua relazione.
Personaggio ben costruito.


----------



## Old woman in love (27 Luglio 2009)

ti sembra una storia inventata? ahahaha bhè che dirti l'importante è che la verità la sò io..chi mi vuole credere ben venga...io sò solo che sono contentissimaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> ti sembra una storia inventata? ahahaha bhè che dirti l'importante è che la verità la sò io..chi mi vuole credere ben venga...io sò solo che sono contentissimaaaaaaaaaaa


 E i figli di lui?


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> ti sembra una storia inventata? ahahaha bhè che dirti l'importante è che la verità la sò io..chi mi vuole credere ben venga...io sò solo che sono contentissimaaaaaaaaaaa


io ti credo. certo, se è stato tutto così facile un qualche dubbio mi viene sul fatto che non sia stata la moglie a dirgli: grazie a dio te ne vai.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> io ti credo. certo, se è stato tutto così facile un qualche dubbio mi viene sul fatto che non sia stata la moglie a dirgli: grazie a dio te ne vai.


Ma Anna...è quello che mi dice sempre la mia...quando parto per qualche viaggio...di lavoro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  Poi quando vado a piangere da qualche amica dicendo..." Mia moglie non mi capisce"...mi rispondono.." No sei tu che non capisci niente stupidotto di un uomo"...


----------



## Old woman in love (27 Luglio 2009)

lui mi ha detto che è stato lui....ma anche se fosse stata lei...io sono lo stessa contenta...i figli? ne ha 1 solo..bho non sò ancora..ma credo che questo discorso non c entra...padre lo sarà sempre..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> lui mi ha detto che è stato lui....ma anche se fosse stata lei...io sono lo stessa contenta...i figli? ne ha 1 solo..bho non sò ancora..ma credo che questo discorso non c entra...padre lo sarà sempre..


 Auguri.


----------



## Old woman in love (27 Luglio 2009)

credevo che questa notizia vi avrebbe reso contenti ..non dico come lo sono ora io,ma almeno dopo il racconto della mia storia lo credevo, ma mi sbagliavo...addirittura arrivare a pensare e credere che sia tutta una storia inventata...alla fine ancora non ho capito per quale scopo e per quale fine..ma lasciamo perdere..accetto gli auguri anche se a pelle percepisco non sono fatti con sentimento...grazi ugualmente..e un grazie particolare và alle persone che mi hanno creduta e continuano a farlo..se ce ne sono...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ah si?! Credevo ogni albergo di qualsiasi tipo richiedesse i documenti di tutti quelli che soggiornano...!


??? Un albergatore saggio...sa fare il suo mestiere. Esistono alberghi e alberghi. Fra 10 anni apro il mio....e prometto sconti per gli "amici" di qua dentro...nessuna carta...a voi basterà dirmi il nike...

Ovvio...quando arriva quell'altro là gli faccio clonare la carta di credito...ovvio..


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> certo che lo percepisco...mi dà un terribile fastidio tutta questa situazione..lui che ritorna dalla moglie..io che rimango sola..lui che mi chiama solo e quando può...Mi rende nervosa..si sono diventata scontrosa con tutti...sono sempre triste...mi innervosisce anche uscire con le amiche...sapete perchè? perchè spero che lui mi chiami e mi dica di vederci....Il problema è che mi faccio schifo da sola..perchè non pensavo che sarebbe successo tutto questo a me...un altro problema è che quando mi parla sembra così convincente...quando mi dice che stà male tutto il giorno perchè non può vedermi,...quando dice che sta impazzendo perchè non può sentirmi..e il bello è che io ci credo..stupida stupida stupida..


Ma scusa...woman in calore...non potresti essere un po' meno precipitosa? Rileggiti qui. Tu stai già "sacrificando" la tua vita per lui? Ne vale la pena? Non potresti prenderla con maggior filosofia? Insomma: hai 27 anni. Sei una donnina. Ora: se tu ti inietti, la giusta dose di cinismo, e ironia...ti dici: " Ok...mi faccio na storia con uno sposato, c'incontriamo quando capita e se capita e ci divertiamo." No? Poi magari vedi che fra due mesi sei già stufa e lo scarichi. Cavoli non partire in quarta con i sentimenti...

Insomma mi sembri un po' come dire...ochetta...mi fai na tenerezza...

So che le 4 sagge qua del forum ti sembrano zitelle inacidite invidiose, ma secondo me sono donne che sanno...capisci? SANNO...ok?

Ecco cazzo ragazzi...io certe cose le faccio...ma se mi accorgo che la donnina perde la testa...scappo e chiudo. 

Anche lui si sta infognando nei guai...cosa fai se una perde la testa e ti si attacca dietro??? 

Poi...riferire alla donnina le bugie che racconti alla moglie??? Pessimo. 

Donnina io ti direi...senti...proprio perchè sono sposato, proprio perchè ho una famiglia sul groppone...magari se mi impegno un paio d'ore al mese per te le trovo...ci stai??? Prendere o lasciare...

Insomma dai...anche lui...illudere così una giovane donnina...dai...

Ma come fai a credere che uno lascia la moglie per te??? Chi ti credi di essere???


----------



## Amoremio (28 Luglio 2009)

ho ridato un'occhiata al 3d
soprattutto alla tempistica
o siete matti entrambi
o non è vera
se sbaglio hai davvero bisogno degli auguri
tanto bisogno
ma io preferirei farli alla moglie


----------



## Ingenua (28 Luglio 2009)

Ciao Woman. Devo dirti che a me più che contentezza questa storia mette tristezza. Mi sembra tutto fatto con molta superficialità...non so...è una mia impressione. Il fatto che lui abbia già lasciato la moglie e una famiglia alle spalle dopo poco tempo mi puzza... o effettivamente è stata la moglie a scoprirlo e di conseguenza a liberarsi del traditore oppure te la sta raccontando grossa! Magari non eri la prima e la moglie non ne poteva più... di certo è che non mi sembra normale lasciare la moglie per una conosciuta in chat (scusa, non  è offensivo), davvero, riflettici bene...per come la vedo io ti ritroverai un giorno (non troppo lontano) nei panni dell'attuale moglie con gli anni più belli della tua vita regalati ad un bugiardo. Se ha saputo mentire alla moglie figuriamoci a te. In ogni caso ti faccio tanti auguri e spero per te di sbagliarmi. Una cosa: tu non pensi mai a come possa sentirsi la moglie? non ti dispiace neanche un pò per lei?


----------



## Old woman in love (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa...woman in calore...non potresti essere un po' meno precipitosa?. Tu stai già "sacrificando" la tua vita per lui? Ne vale la pena? Non potresti prenderla con maggior filosofia? Insomma: hai 27 anni. Sei una donnina. Ora: se tu ti inietti, la giusta dose di cinismo, e ironia...ti dici: " Ok...mi faccio na storia con uno sposato, c'incontriamo quando capita e se capita e ci divertiamo." No? Poi magari vedi che fra due mesi sei già stufa e lo scarichi. Cavoli non partire in quarta con i sentimenti...
> 
> Insomma mi sembri un po' come dire...ochetta...mi fai na tenerezza...
> 
> ...


donnina non mi ci sento..per fortuna mi reputo una donna grazie..non stò sacrificando assolutamente la mia vita per lui, se si provano emozioni forti non è un sacrificio ma un piacere,non sò come sei abituato tu..forse per te provare forte emozioni equivale ad un sacrificio..male per te...non sono ochetta e non mi ci sento...detto da una persona che non mi conosce non mi può interessare più di tanto..e per finire mi spiace per te anche se sono un ochetta e una donnina lui ha gia lasciato la moglie..non ci credi? non fà niente...per fortuna non tutti gli uomini la ragionano come te..ci sono Uomini che non scappano davanti a una donna che prova dei veri sentimenti...


----------



## Old woman in love (28 Luglio 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Ciao Woman. Devo dirti che a me più che contentezza questa storia mette tristezza. * di certo è che non mi sembra normale lasciare la moglie per una conosciuta in chat (scusa, non è offensivo), *davvero, riflettici bene...per come la vedo io ti ritroverai un giorno (non troppo lontano) nei panni dell'attuale moglie con gli anni più belli della tua vita regalati ad un bugiardo. Se ha saputo mentire alla moglie figuriamoci a te. In ogni caso ti faccio tanti auguri e spero per te di sbagliarmi. Una cosa: tu non pensi mai a come possa sentirsi la moglie? non ti dispiace neanche un pò per lei?


ciao ingenua...mi spiace che ti metta tristezza..io sono così felice...un altra cosa...non l'ho conosciuto in chat..l'ho anche scritto..è da un anno e mezzo che lo conosco..non una settima..no un mese..ma un anno  mezzo..poi ci siamo iniziati a sentire in chat..ma lo conoscevo già di presenza...E cmq è normale che penso a sua moglie..ma io che posso farci?non la conosco..ne tanto meno eravamo amiche ..mi spiace per lei...ma io ho bisogno di vivermelo..premetto che non ho MAI fatto pressioni di nessun genere a lui...forse avevano già dei problemi..e la loro separazione non è dovuta a me..non lo sò...io però voglio vivermela....faccio male? forse si o forse no..lo scopriro come dice una canzone..solo vivendo...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> donnina non mi ci sento..per fortuna mi reputo una donna grazie..non stò sacrificando assolutamente la mia vita per lui, se si provano emozioni forti non è un sacrificio ma un piacere,non sò come sei abituato tu..forse per te provare forte emozioni equivale ad un sacrificio..male per te...non sono ochetta e non mi ci sento...detto da una persona che non mi conosce non mi può interessare più di tanto..e per finire mi spiace per te anche se sono un ochetta e una donnina lui ha gia lasciato la moglie..non ci credi? non fà niente...per fortuna non tutti gli uomini la ragionano come te..ci sono Uomini che non scappano davanti a una donna che prova dei veri sentimenti...


in effetti si dice che se un uomo non lascia la moglie entro 6 mesi non la lascierà mai di sua sponte ma solo perché cacciato di casa, quindi la tua storia è credibile.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> donnina non mi ci sento..per fortuna mi reputo una donna grazie..non stò sacrificando assolutamente la mia vita per lui, se si provano emozioni forti non è un sacrificio ma un piacere,non sò come sei abituato tu..forse per te provare forte emozioni equivale ad un sacrificio..male per te...non sono ochetta e non mi ci sento...detto da una persona che non mi conosce non mi può interessare più di tanto..e per finire mi spiace per te anche se sono un ochetta e una donnina lui ha gia lasciato la moglie..non ci credi? non fà niente...per fortuna non tutti gli uomini la ragionano come te..ci sono Uomini che non scappano davanti a una donna che prova dei veri sentimenti...


Dico solo questo: non sono disposto a realizzare la mia felicità sull'infelicità altrui. Sei donnina...perchè da quel che ho letto...è molto facile darla da intendere a te. Invece credimi, ci sono uomini che scappano difronte una donnina innamorata per il suo e loro bene.


----------



## Ingenua (28 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> ciao ingenua...mi spiace che ti metta tristezza..io sono così felice...un altra cosa...non l'ho conosciuto in chat..l'ho anche scritto..è da un anno e mezzo che lo conosco..non una settima..no un mese..ma un anno  mezzo..poi ci siamo iniziati a sentire in chat..ma lo conoscevo già di presenza...E cmq è normale che penso a sua moglie..ma io che posso farci?non la conosco..ne tanto meno eravamo amiche ..mi spiace per lei...ma io ho bisogno di vivermelo..premetto che non ho MAI fatto pressioni di nessun genere a lui...forse avevano già dei problemi..e la loro separazione non è dovuta a me..non lo sò...io però voglio vivermela....faccio male? forse si o forse no..lo scopriro come dice una canzone..solo vivendo...


Si, scusami mi sono espressa male riguardo alla chat. Intedo dire che 1 anno e mezzo, 2 anni, ecc...sono pochssimi, non puoi conoscere una persona in 2 anni! io ho scoperto di non conoscere il mio compagno dopo 13 anni! e ti assicuro che siamo in sintonia totale. Tu ragioni come la sua amante, come è normale che sia non ti poni assolutamnete il problema che la moglie di lui possa soffrire perchè "tanto non la conosci", come se fosse un oggetto... ma ti consiglierei una cosa: non sottovalutarla! lei è sua moglie, lo ha sposato e prova dei sentimenti... per il resto, se sei contenta tu vivitela pure! Ora è tutto rose e fiori ma prova ad immaginare il tuo futuro, con una persona che per forza di cose dovrà sempre relazionarsi con la ex moglie, avrai il figlio che ha avuto con un'altra sempre diviso tra i due genitori, i problemi della quotidianità... mah! non so ma io credo di non sbagliarmi se ti dico che farai la stessa fine.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Si, scusami mi sono espressa male riguardo alla chat. Intedo dire che 1 anno e mezzo, 2 anni, ecc...sono pochssimi, non puoi conoscere una persona in 2 anni! io ho scoperto di non conoscere il mio compagno dopo 13 anni! e ti assicuro che siamo in sintonia totale. Tu ragioni come la sua amante, come è normale che sia non ti poni assolutamnete il problema che la moglie di lui possa soffrire perchè "tanto non la conosci", come se fosse un oggetto... ma ti consiglierei una cosa: non sottovalutarla! lei è sua moglie, lo ha sposato e prova dei sentimenti... per il resto, se sei contenta tu vivitela pure! Ora è tutto rose e fiori ma prova ad immaginare il tuo futuro, con una persona che per forza di cose dovrà sempre relazionarsi con la ex moglie, avrai il figlio che ha avuto con un'altra sempre diviso tra i due genitori, i problemi della quotidianità... mah! non so ma io credo di non sbagliarmi se ti dico che farai la stessa fine.


Sinceramente il quadro mi sembra un pò troppo catastrofico! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sicuramente se la storia evolve (perchè questo woman lo deve mettere in conto....non è ancora arrivata da nessuna parte am se vogliamo solo a un primo step) vi saranno difficoltà, ma concordo con chi dice che se ha deciso così in fretta, probabilmente il rapporto con la moglie era già belle che logorato di suo...e woman ha rappresentato solo l'ultima spintarella per buttarlo giù nel burrone.

Ora fossi in woman cercherei di capire cosa DAVVERO non ha funzionato in quel matrimonio, come è VERAMENTE lui non solo come amante ma come possibile compagno di vita.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





In pratica scenderei dalla nuvoletta e ricomincerei a camminare...passo dopo passo...con calma, guardandomi ben bene intorno per capire se il bel paesaggio non nasconda in realtà qualche pericolosa insidia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente il quadro mi sembra un pò troppo catastrofico!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dal racconto di woman sono amanti da meno di un mese ...non lo conosce neppure come amante.
A parte che ci sono persone che non si conoscono in una vita.

Ma il tizio si è già fatto conoscere...


----------



## Old woman in love (28 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sinceramente il quadro mi sembra un pò troppo catastrofico!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hai perfettamente ragione..non sono arrivata ancora da nessuna parte...ma già il fatto che l'abbia lasciata..sicuramente per problemi che già aveva da tempo con la moglie...è già comunque un buon inizio....non lo conosco è vero..forse stò correndo anche troppo e anche questo è vero..ma se non mi vivo questa storia forse avrò il rimpianto di essermi fatta scappare questo "amore"


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione..non sono arrivata ancora da nessuna parte...ma già il fatto che l'abbia lasciata..sicuramente per problemi che già aveva da tempo con la moglie...è già comunque un buon inizio....non lo conosco è vero..forse stò correndo anche troppo e anche questo è vero..ma se non mi vivo questa storia forse avrò il rimpianto di essermi fatta scappare questo "amore"


 sei della scuola meglio i rimorsi dei rimpianti .
la distinzione che per me è importante è quando in nome di questo si lasciano cadaveri sul campo...con i rimpianti non succede


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dal racconto di woman sono amanti da meno di un mese ...non lo conosce neppure come amante.
> A parte che ci sono persone che non si conoscono in una vita.
> 
> Ma il tizio si è già fatto conoscere...


 fingiamo per un istante che sia tutto vero (non pechè pensi lei un fake, ma perchè una cosa è ciò che ci viene detto e altra è la realtà... lui dice di essere andato via, ma mille cose potrebbero essere)
Io vedo un uomo che conosce una donna, dapprima come amica e conoscente, poi gli paice sempre più, finchè inizia a parlare con lei per molte ore in rete/per telefono. Quando poi realizza un incontro non solo amichevole con lei, si rende conto che il suo matrimonio era alla frutta. E lo chiude.
Non ci vedo tanta incoerenza nè stronzaggine e tu, persa, sei la prima a dire che una relazione extramatrimoniale è concepibile solo per un brevissimo tempo prima di far chiarezza.
Lui pare averla fatta.
Qual è ora la discriminante?
Un uomo in gamba e all'altezza di questo quadro è capace di andare a vivere da solo senza chiedere nè all'amante nè a nessuno un appoggio materno. 
E' capace di gestire la fine del matrimonio tenendo fuori l'amante, con chiarezza, determinazione che non crei illusioni, tenerezza per un figlio e una moglie incolpevoli.
E' in grado di dare alla nuova relazione, una possibilità che si sviluppi nel tempo con calma e tranquillità, mettendola alla prova ogni giorno come fosse appena iniziata. 
Non sono cose facili. 
Nè posso garantire che quest'uomo sia davvero come si descrive e ci viene descritto, ma io direi che è il caso di stare a guardare e avvisare Woman di fare attenzione, perchè dare a lui una chance non vuol dire considerare la chiusura del matrimonio come prova d'amore: quello era il minimo per AVVIARE una futura relazione che non è detto dia frutti...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei della scuola meglio i rimorsi dei rimpianti .
> la distinzione che per me è importante è quando in nome di questo si lasciano cadaveri sul campo...con i rimpianti non succede


 dici che lui non avrebbe lasciato la moglie se non fosse comparsa lei?
io credo abbia fatto un servizio a tutti, woman, facendo accorgere lui subito che era il caso di chiudere.
Diversamente non si chiude un matrimonio per una notte di buon sesso con una giovane semi-sconosciuta, no?
Credo piuttosto che la moglie si sia liberata di un volubile e lui di un matrimonio finito, ma ho il fondato timore che sarà Woman ora a subire le conseguenza più pesanti... se non starà attenta....


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dici che lui non avrebbe lasciato la moglie se non fosse comparsa lei?
> io credo abbia fatto un servizio a tutti, woman, facendo accorgere lui subito che era il caso di chiudere.
> Diversamente non si chiude un matrimonio per una notte di buon sesso con una giovane semi-sconosciuta, no?
> Credo piuttosto che la moglie si sia liberata di un volubile e lui di un matrimonio finito, ma ho il fondato timore che sarà Woman ora a subire le conseguenza più pesanti... se non starà attenta....


 non ho seguito.
partivo dalla solita questione dei rimpianti che molti tirano fuori per autoassolversi da passi che altri (magari figli) pagano a caro prezzo per la loro presunta serenità e appagamento.
mi è partito il sermone in automatico


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho seguito.
> partivo dalla solita questione dei rimpianti che molti tirano fuori per autoassolversi da passi che altri (magari figli) pagano a caro prezzo per la loro presunta serenità e appagamento.
> mi è partito il sermone in automatico


 stai puntando giobbe?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





































  no, perchè nel caso ti avviso che persa l'ha puntato da un pò ed è un osso duro!


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *stai puntando giobbe?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 guarda che io sono l'anima laica di giobbe


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che io sono l'anima laica di giobbe


 ah, un clone!!!


----------



## Old woman in love (28 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma ho il fondato timore che sarà Woman ora a subire le conseguenza più pesanti... se non starà attenta....


attenta a cosa? cmq grande 82 hai scritto un bel commento sul post precedente..spero sia come dici tu...e non avrà ripensamenti..ma questo sarà solo il tempo a dirlo..


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> attenta a cosa? cmq grande 82 hai scritto un bel commento sul post precedente..spero sia come dici tu...e non avrà ripensamenti..ma questo sarà solo il tempo a dirlo..


 attenta a non pensare che, solo pera ver lascaito la moglie, abbia fatto un gesto d'Ammmmore pure per te.
non è così.
quello è il minimo sindacale.
ricordalo.
meriti di più, ovvero un uomo onesto e libero.
e solo lui col suo comportamento può rendersi tale.
Si è lascaito con la moglie, ok, ora dove vive?


----------



## Old woman in love (29 Luglio 2009)

ora si è trasferito a casa di suo padre...


----------



## Amoremio (29 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei della scuola meglio i rimorsi dei rimpianti .
> la distinzione che per me è importante è quando in nome di questo si lasciano cadaveri sul campo...con i rimpianti non succede


chi muore giace
chi vive si dà pace
anzi magari gli piace

(soprattutto se ha avuto parte nella cadaverizzazione)


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> ora si è trasferito a casa di suo padre...


Ma dimmi te...che sfigato


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Luglio 2009)

*Già...dicci tu!*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma dimmi te...che sfigato


Che senso ha un simile commento? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che ne sappiamo delle sue condizioni economiche e/o delle sue motivazioni e/o su quanto vi resterà? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





MAH!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che senso ha un simile commento?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


solito discorso.
Tutti capaci di parlare quando si ha il culetto al caldo


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> solito discorso.
> Tutti capaci di parlare quando si ha il culetto al caldo


Mah...Asu...vedi...io ho dovuto fare tutto con le mie unghie. E nessuno me lo può portare via. A nessuno devo chinare il capo e dire. Grazie.

Se lascio la moglie...i miei non mi accetterebbero mai in casa. 

Sfigato...perchè...o ti "puoi" permettere certe cose e allora le fai, altrimenti ti astieni.

Secondo me, woman...è meglio che inizi...a dar fondo ai tuoi risparmi...se vuoi tenerti questo uomo...

IMHO


----------



## Old woman in love (29 Luglio 2009)

si ma si è lasciato da una settimana...tu dici se ti puoi permettere una cosa allora la fai altrimenti ti astiene..nn sono daccordo..allora se non ho soldi sufficenti per andare in affitto sono costretta a rimanere a casa di una persona solo per interesse...non penso proprio..e cmq non stiamo parlando di estranei ..ma di suo padre..e ancora è presto...le case non si trovano immediatamente..penso che devi aspttare un pò prima di poter concludere un affare..o comprarti qualcosa..in una settimana giudicarlo sfigato mi sembra esagerato...poi certo punti di vista e di opinione..


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> si ma si è lasciato da una settimana...tu dici se ti puoi permettere una cosa allora la fai altrimenti ti astiene..nn sono daccordo..allora se non ho soldi sufficenti per andare in affitto sono costretta a rimanere a casa di una persona solo per interesse...non penso proprio..e cmq non stiamo parlando di estranei ..ma di suo padre..e ancora è presto...le case non si trovano immediatamente..penso che devi aspttare un pò prima di poter concludere un affare..o comprarti qualcosa..in una settimana giudicarlo sfigato mi sembra esagerato...poi certo punti di vista e di opinione..


Sentimi bene cocca! Mettiamo che io voglia separarmi. Oggi come oggi a conti fatti non posso permettermelo. Sarebbe un gran casin sia per me, sia per lei, sia per la figlia. Ma quello che la prenderebbe nel culo sarei io. Lasciare la mia casa: che mi sono sudato, lavorando giorno e notte, NON ESISTE. Tutto è rimandato. Ripeto uno che butta tutto all'aria per una che appena conosce è uno sfigato. IMHO. Ma stiamo scherzando?

Leggiti l'amore ai tempi del colera...va...va...

Non capisci che ti sta raccontando un sacco di balle? 
No eh? Infigata...

Come ci diciamo noi vecchi putanieri veneti: " Inamoramento de coa!"....

Coadura mai paura!!!!


----------



## Old woman in love (29 Luglio 2009)

sentimi bene cocco di mamma..per me lo sfigato sei tu che resteresti con tua moglie solo per comodità e non per veri sentimenti..l'hai detto tu..quindi secondo me chi ha le palle le tira fuori e non le lascia dentro al calduccio solo perchè ha una sicurezza....quindi scelte di vita..tu non lo faresti lui si.....2° non sono Una che ha appena conosciuto...se avessi letto o se avessi capito ci conosciamo da un pò...quindi lord di non sò cosa--vatti a leggere và dove ti porta il cuore....forse riuscirai a capire che la vita non è solo una questione di convenienza o di soldi ci sono cose che vanno oltre...ciao cocco.


----------



## Old woman in love (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non capisci che ti sta raccontando un sacco di balle?
> No eh?


non voglio essere ripetitiva..le balle poteva raccontarmele se mi avesse detto che avrebbe lasciato la moglie ma non lo faceva..ma in questo caso non vedo dove stà la balla...MMah


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> sentimi bene cocco di mamma..per me lo sfigato sei tu che resteresti con tua moglie solo per comodità e non per veri sentimenti..l'hai detto tu..quindi secondo me chi ha le palle le tira fuori e non le lascia dentro al calduccio solo perchè ha una sicurezza....quindi scelte di vita..tu non lo faresti lui si.....2° non sono Una che ha appena conosciuto...se avessi letto o se avessi capito ci conosciamo da un pò...quindi lord di non sò cosa--vatti a leggere và dove ti porta il cuore....forse riuscirai a capire che la vita non è solo una questione di convenienza o di soldi ci sono cose che vanno oltre...ciao cocco.


Preferisco essere sfigato, non amare mia moglie come si meriterebbe, ma non sono certo disposto a ferirla in un certo modo, solo per soddisfare il mio egoismo. Per me avere palle è avere sempre in mano la situazione. Quindi lasciare la moglie, solo perchè, sconfitto, non riesci più a convivere con lei, ma no come prova d'amore verso una che conosci appena. Vedo che mia moglie apprezza enormemente il senso di sicurezza che il mio senso di responsabilità le concede. 

Due cuori una capanna e tanta fame. 

Anch'io ci credevo a 16 anni.
A 42 inamissibile.

Se tu Woman, fossi madre e moglie, non ti faresti infinocchiare così...

Ma fai come ti pare...mica la devi dare a me...nè io sono qui per compiacerti...

Fammi sapere quando ti chiederà del denaro...sai?


----------



## Old woman in love (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Preferisco essere sfigato, non amare mia moglie come si meriterebbe, ma non sono certo disposto a ferirla in un certo modo, solo per soddisfare il mio egoismo. Per me avere palle è avere sempre in mano la situazione. Quindi lasciare la moglie, solo perchè, sconfitto, non riesci più a convivere con lei, ma no come prova d'amore verso una che conosci appena. Vedo che mia moglie apprezza enormemente il senso di sicurezza che il mio senso di responsabilità le concede.
> 
> Due cuori una capanna e tanta fame.
> 
> ...


 ahha mi viene da ridere...ma che c entra ora il denaro con lui che se ne và a vivere dal padre...ma dai...e cmq io non vorrei mai e POI MAi unuomo che stà con me solo per convenienza o solo per pena o non sò quant altro...se non c'è più amore è meglio chiudere un rapporto...ma stiamo scherzando..mi sembra un discorso assurdo..e cmq ancora non mi ha infinocchiato..anche perchè al momento si è sempre comportato molto bene...almeno nei miei confronti...quindi..tu puoi darmi un consiglio...puoi dire la tua..ma non mi puoi dire con assoluta certezza che sarà così...la certezza non ce l'ho io..nn ce l'hai tu..nessuno ce l'ha...


----------



## Old woman in love (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Preferisco essere sfigato, non amare mia moglie come si meriterebbe, ma non sono certo disposto a ferirla in un certo modo, solo per soddisfare il mio egoismo. Per me avere palle è avere sempre in mano la situazione. Quindi lasciare la moglie, solo perchè, sconfitto, non riesci più a convivere con lei, ma no come prova d'amore verso una che conosci appena. Vedo che mia moglie apprezza enormemente il senso di sicurezza che il mio senso di responsabilità le concede.
> 
> Due cuori una capanna e tanta fame.
> 
> ...


 ahha mi viene da ridere...ma che c entra ora il denaro con lui che se ne và a vivere dal padre...ma dai...e cmq io non vorrei mai e POI MAi unuomo che stà con me solo per convenienza o solo per pena o non sò quant altro...se non c'è più amore è meglio chiudere un rapporto...ma stiamo scherzando..mi sembra un discorso assurdo..e cmq ancora non mi ha infinocchiato..anche perchè al momento si è sempre comportato molto bene...almeno nei miei confronti...quindi..tu puoi darmi un consiglio...puoi dire la tua..ma non mi puoi dire con assoluta certezza che sarà così...la certezza non ce l'ho io..nn ce l'hai tu..nessuno ce l'ha...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> ahha mi viene da ridere...ma che c entra ora il denaro con lui che se ne và a vivere dal padre...ma dai...e cmq io non vorrei mai e POI MAi unuomo che stà con me solo per convenienza o solo per pena o non sò quant altro...se non c'è più amore è meglio chiudere un rapporto...ma stiamo scherzando..mi sembra un discorso assurdo..e cmq ancora non mi ha infinocchiato..anche perchè al momento si è sempre comportato molto bene...almeno nei miei confronti...quindi..tu puoi darmi un consiglio...puoi dire la tua..ma non mi puoi dire con assoluta certezza che sarà così...la certezza non ce l'ho io..nn ce l'hai tu..nessuno ce l'ha...


Fatti portare in un motel...e vedrai che fatalità...avrà lasciato a casa il portafoglio 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Se tu ti senti amata...ok...posso almeno sapere quanti anni ha il tuo amore???


----------



## Old woman in love (29 Luglio 2009)

mai avuto questi problemi fino ad ora naturalmente...Lui ha 37 anni


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> mai avuto questi problemi fino ad ora naturalmente...Lui ha 37 anni


Incredibile...a 37 anni hai ancora bisogno che papino e mamina ti puliscano culetto sporco di cacca...incredibile. 
Neanche la dignità di andare in un albergo...finchè non riorganizzi la tua vita...

Ma potresti tu trovargli un appartamento non trovi?


----------



## Old woman in love (29 Luglio 2009)

ha solo il padre la mammina nn c'è più..e se lo vuoi anche sapere è lui che ha semopre contribuito alla vita di suo padre..ma cmq lasciamo perdere come sempre si giudica senza sapere realmente come sono i fatti..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> ha solo il padre la mammina nn c'è più..e se lo vuoi anche sapere è lui che ha semopre contribuito alla vita di suo padre..ma cmq lasciamo perdere come sempre si giudica senza sapere realmente come sono i fatti..


E' normale che, in attesa di una sistemazione più consona, chi esce da un maytrimonio vada in casa dei genitori o di un amico.
 Mi sembra che al limite i problemi siano altri.


----------



## Old kim (29 Luglio 2009)

Girovagando per il forum, mi imbatto nel prosieguo della storia di Woman in love e leggo il suo post del 27.7 ore 21,57.
Di seguito leggo quello di Persa/Ritrovata (beata lei)



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In meno di venti giorni siete passati dalla prima volta al motel a lui che lascia la moglie?
> Ma cosa ci fai agli uomini?!
> 
> 
> ...


Le coincidenze esistono...però però: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




1) ha ragione Persa
2) il mio lui bugiardello, sta stenendo il piede in 3 scarpe e, DOPO LA FATICA CHE HO FATTO IO, si fa pure bello agli occhi di Woman in Love
3) il 27.7 c'è stata una fuga di uno strano gas e magari non sappiamo quanti altri, sotto l'effetto della nube tossica, hanno lasciato la moglie/convivente/fidanzata per l' "altra"






scusa Woman non rido di te....scusa anche se mi intrometto nel tuo 3d (approfitto però x dirti di buttare un occhio al mio)

cmq è già qualcosa che rido....magari inizio pure a stare meglio!!

 Woman: (adesso faccio pure la saputella che dispensa ad altri consigli che non sa dare a se stessa)) sta in campana, ma non disperare....sebbene, in verità, le nostre storie non siano proprio uguali uguali....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' normale che, in attesa di una sistemazione più consona, chi esce da un maytrimonio vada in casa dei genitori o di un amico.
> Mi sembra che al limite i problemi siano altri.


Avrò dei genitori anormali allora...che fin da piccolo mi hanno sempre detto : " Se vuoi fare a modo tuo, fai fagotto e vai a vivere sul monte"...ovvio...a 10 anni, sono andato in collegio. Ovvio...eheheeheheh...

Si Persa...si Persa...ho fatto 5 anni di riformatorio...per stupro di vecchia 80enne...si...


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> ha solo il padre la mammina nn c'è più..e se lo vuoi anche sapere è lui che ha semopre contribuito alla vita di suo padre..ma cmq lasciamo perdere come sempre si giudica senza sapere realmente come sono i fatti..


 ma davvero sei ancora qui che gli rispondi?
ignoralo.


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> sentimi bene cocco di mamma..per me lo sfigato sei tu che resteresti con tua moglie solo per comodità e non per veri sentimenti..l'hai detto tu..quindi secondo me chi ha le palle le tira fuori e non le lascia dentro al calduccio solo perchè ha una sicurezza....quindi scelte di vita..tu non lo faresti lui si.....2° non sono Una che ha appena conosciuto...se avessi letto o se avessi capito ci conosciamo da un pò...quindi lord di non sò cosa--vatti a leggere và dove ti porta il cuore....forse riuscirai a capire che la vita non è solo una questione di convenienza o di soldi ci sono cose che vanno oltre...ciao cocco.
















 no, và dove ti porta il cuore, no!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

kim ha detto:


> Girovagando per il forum, mi imbatto nel prosieguo della storia di Woman in love e leggo il suo post del 27.7 ore 21,57.
> Di seguito leggo quello di Persa/Ritrovata (beata lei)
> 
> 
> ...


 Non mi riferivo a te.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Avrò dei genitori anormali allora...che fin da piccolo mi hanno sempre detto : " Se vuoi fare a modo tuo, fai fagotto e vai a vivere sul monte"..*.ovvio...a 10 anni, sono andato in collegio*. Ovvio...eheheeheheh...
> 
> Si Persa...si Persa...ho fatto 5 anni di riformatorio...per stupro di vecchia 80enne...si...


sei andato 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ti ci hanno spedito a calci in culo secondo me


----------



## Old kim (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te.


Meno male... 
Visto che mi avevi "bacchettata" di là...temevo lo avessi fatto anche di qua.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





M'era sorto il dubbio ed avevo pure controllato le date dei posts: 27.7. sia il mio che il suo... (il mio però alle 10,54).

.. ed inoltre io non sono una "vecchia forumista"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

kim ha detto:


> Meno male...
> Visto che mi avevi "bacchettata" di là...temevo lo avessi fatto anche di qua.
> 
> 
> ...


 Mi riferivo a un fatto di 2 anni fa.
E mi pareva raccontato anche con parole simili.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> ha solo il padre la mammina nn c'è più..e se lo vuoi anche sapere è lui che ha semopre contribuito alla vita di suo padre..ma cmq lasciamo perdere come sempre si giudica senza sapere realmente come sono i fatti..


Ok...hai ragione...mai tirare conclusioni affrettate...riparliamone fra qualche mesetto...e se va come dici tu...ti faccio le mie scuse...ma non riesco a capire come faccia uno...dalla sera alla mattina piantare baracca e burattini...scaricarsi di dosso le sue responsabilità...e partire con una nuova storia. Woman se è vero che è sposato, ha ancora dei precisi obblighi verso la sua famiglia. Quando ci sposiamo gli articoli di legge, vengono letti in fretta e furia, ma poi letti...a mente fredda...vincolano e non poco. Capisci? Se la moglie non è stupida...lo inchioderà a quei doveri. Insomma una piccola tutela della famiglia esiste ancora. Un conto sono i legami sentimentali. Un conto quegli giuridici. O sbaglio? 

Forse sono così caustico perchè sta roba l'ho vista capitare. E io ho potuto solo assistere allo strazio che c'era in chi è rimasto. 

In qualche maniera ricordati che dietro di lui c'è una famiglia.

Dato che sei libera...in poche parole...perchè infognarsi??? 

In una storia di abbandono, ho visto mia moglie e le sue amiche fare fronte unito di solidarietà verso questa signora abbandonata dal marito, e un disprezzo totale verso quella che ha sottratto l'osso e verso di lui. 

Nella mia testa...abbandonare la famiglia...ora risuona come un abominio. 

Forse sono i retaggi della vecchia educazione ricevuta da mio nonno: " Fa tutto quello che vuoi con le donne, ma ricordati, che la famiglia è la famiglia, deve essere sempre al primo posto!".

Poi ok...ste storie succedono...

Ok...ma restano inconcepibili per me. 
Nella mia testa se l'amante mi dice: " Lascia tua moglie"...io sento uno sconfinamento tremendo nella mia vita privata. Sento proprio che lei mi sta chiedendo di mandarla a fare in culo. Mi sta sfidando. Mi sta dicendo..." Vediamo o no se io sono più importante di lei"...

Ma la moglie per me è importante, non tanto per chi è, ma per cosa rappresenta dentro di me. Fa parte di me. 

Sarò poco passionale...
C'è chi dice che la donna è regina...e per me è vagina...che vi posso dire...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma la moglie per me è importante, non tanto per chi è, ma per cosa rappresenta dentro di me. Fa parte di me.
> 
> Sarò poco passionale...
> C'è chi dice che la donna è regina...e per me è vagina...che vi posso dire...



ma da dove cazzo le prendi??
c'hai un manualetto "le migliori cazzate del momento"?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei andato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Asu...mia madre...è una piagnucolona senza ovaie. Ok...io ero il classico "terremoto" un bambino vivace, ma dal cuore buono. Ero come Emil. Lei mi diceva sempre : " Non ne posso più di te, ti manderò in collegio".

Un brutto giorno presi il coraggio a due mani e le dissi: " Ok, mamma, visto che soffri tanto con me, vado a vivere in Collegio".

Lei sorpresa mi disse: " Vediamo se ne hai il coraggio!". Mia madre e anche la moglie sanno, che quando io ho deciso una cosa, non c'è forza al mondo capace di farmi desistere. 

Presi la bici e andai. Là mi chiesero: " ma non hai i genitori tu?".
Io..." Eh si...sono il tale e la tale".

Poi ovvio...fui buttato fuori per motivi disciplinari a 16 anni. 
Con l'arrivo di una burrascosa adolescenza, non accettavo più certe regole ed ero decissimo a sovertire l'ordine del sistema, ma il sistema mi vomitò.

Ma già l'anno dopo ero via di casa nuovamente...

Storie di vita insomma...come quelle di tanti....


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> No Asu...mia madre...è una piagnucolona senza ovaie. Ok...io ero il classico "terremoto" un bambino vivace, ma dal cuore buono. Ero come Emil. Lei mi diceva sempre : " Non ne posso più di te, ti manderò in collegio".
> 
> Un brutto giorno presi il coraggio a due mani e le dissi: " Ok, mamma, visto che soffri tanto con me, vado a vivere in Collegio".
> 
> ...


huckleberry finn  ti fa una pippa!
va bhè,  i me ne vado


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma da dove cazzo le prendi??
> c'hai un manualetto "le migliori cazzate del momento"?


uffa...dai...ok dai...dammi un ceffone...ok...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> huckleberry finn ti fa una pippa!
> va bhè, i me ne vado


notte asu...sei sempre un mito..


----------



## Old kim (29 Luglio 2009)

Scusate se m'intrometto di nuovo OT.....ma Lordpinceton catalizza su di sè tutto ciò che, per spirito di rivalsa femminile passato, presente e futuro, vorrei volentieri far pagare al genere maschile.
Scusa, ma... sei lo stesso Lordpinceton che ho trovato qui:
http://209.85.135.132/search?q=cache:MkIK5pO1sukJ:www.superzeta.it/viewtopic.php%3Fprintertopic%3D1%26t%3D22554%26postdays%3D0%26postorder%3Dasc%26start%3D0%26finish_rel%3D-10000+%22lord+pinceton%22&cd=2&hl=it&ct=clnk&gl=it
??
digitando il tuo nick è uscito 'sto sito.....
No, così...tanto per capire......

E poi mi sembra ci sia un elemento ricorrente, nei tuoi interventi: quando qualcuno ti sfida....specialmente se ti dice che non hai le palle......allora scatta il meccanismo "te lo faccio vedere io"....l'ho ritrovato alcune volte.....E' il leit motiv della tua vita?

E poi una precisazione: mica tutte le amanti dicono al loro lui fedifrago " scegli: o me o lei"... Piuttosto, a volte, certe coppie clandestine possono trovarsi di fronte ad un bivio: lasciare o continuare (i "lascia o raddoppia" sono finiti da tempo). Qui nessuno forza nessuno, anzi...magari si fa pure un favore al fedifrago, offrendogli su un vassoio d'argento l'opportunità di cambiare l'amante senza colpo ferire, perchè quella vecchia lascia (da sè) spazio a quella nuova.
Se, invece, LUI sceglie l'altra strada....allora le cose cambiano....ma devono DAVVERO cambiare.  Magari vanno a rilento...magari il "comodoso" fatica ed anaspa un po' perchè non è abituato a tradurre in fatti le parole che fino ad allora sprecava perchè a buon prezzo......OK Gli si dà un po' di comprensione...ma....nulla più


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

kim ha detto:


> Scusate se m'intrometto di nuovo OT.....ma Lordpinceton catalizza su di sè tutto ciò che, per spirito di rivalsa femminile passato, presente e futuro, vorrei volentieri far pagare al genere maschile.
> Scusa, ma... sei lo stesso Lordpinceton che ho trovato qui:
> http://209.85.135.132/search?q=cach...0000+"lord+pinceton"&cd=2&hl=it&ct=clnk&gl=it
> ??
> ...



scusa ma non hai altro da fare che andare a cercare se gli utenti scrivono altrove?
datti pace che queste cose non ci interessano e soprattutto non è vietato scrivere su altri forum.


----------



## Old kim (30 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma non hai altro da fare che andare a cercare se gli utenti scrivono altrove?
> datti pace che queste cose non ci interessano e soprattutto non è vietato scrivere su altri forum.


Mica detto (e neppure pensato) che sia vietato...solo chiesto se fosse la stessa persona.
Anche precisato che era solo per capire. 
Che la cosa fosse universalmente riconosciuta interessante o meno.....francamente.....
Non serve che MI DIA PACE per questo fatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	












e poi, se non vi interessa questo....perchè dovrei tediarvi dicendovi se ho o non ho di meglio da fare nel mio tempo libero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2009)

kim ha detto:


> Mica detto (e neppure pensato) che sia vietato...solo chiesto se fosse la stessa persona.
> Anche precisato che era solo per capire.
> Che la cosa fosse universalmente riconosciuta interessante o meno.....francamente.....
> Non serve che MI DIA PACE per questo fatto
> ...



forse non hai bene inteso. di tuo puoi dire quello che vuoi. degli altri utenti non ti devi curare. se sai qualcosa o pensi di saperlo, che agli altri sfugge non c'è ragione per la quale debba rendere partecipe tutti. non è il modo corretto di comportarsi. se hai una curiosità e sei talmente pettegola da volere sapere se hai o meno ragione, chiedi in pm. ma puoi evitare questi teatrini in chiaro.


----------



## Old kim (30 Luglio 2009)

Vero: esiste anche la possiblità del PM. Avrei anche potuto utilizzarla, ma non l'ho fatto: non ci ho pensato. Farò tesoro x una eventuale prossima volta, se capitasse.
In ogni caso, a me non è sembrato un teatrino e tu la stai facendo lunga. 
Il linguaggio e l'atteggiamento del "Lord" nella discussione mi era parsa borderline. Avrei potuto scriverlo come l'ho scritto ora...invece, poichè avevo digitato il nuo nick in goooooooogle SOLO perchè m'era venuto un dubbio se fosse scritto correttamente o meno, ho notato ciò che ho riportato nel post ed ho riportato il link. Magari pure mi sbagliavo....e cmq non era per amore di pettegolezzo, sai quanto me ne frega di sapere o far sapere cosa fanno gli altri nel web.
Se uno decide di usare lo stesso nick nei vari forums, bogs ecc., si assume il rischio che qualcuno lo possa associare...e lo possa pure scrivere pubblicamente. Se non avesse voluto, avrebbe fatto altrimenti. Che problema c'è?
Il problema, semmai, era (ed è) un altro: e STAFF ha provveduto...ma da sè, senza che ci fosse segnalazione da parte mia, peraltro (cosa che cmq non avrei fatto e non farei: mi resta la libertà di continuare a leggere oppure no, se non mi aggrada).
Se il "Lord" è stato temporaneamente sospeso per linguaggio ed atteggiamento sgradevole (ore 23,03 di ieri....ed il mio post "incriminato" è delle ore 22,46 sempre di ieri)
magari non avevo tutti i torti (dimmi dove scrivi e ti dirò chi sei....ed io, infatti, volevo solo capire, giusto per regolarmi)
Cmq OK: prossima volta PM (ma solo perchè rispetto le questioni di principio, anche se talvolta posso non condividere il caso in questione).


----------



## Old kim (30 Luglio 2009)

P.S.: Scusa Woman x l'OT.
'Sto fatto ha già rubato fin troppo spazio alla tua discussione....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (1 Agosto 2009)

kim ha detto:


> Scusate se m'intrometto di nuovo OT.....ma Lordpinceton catalizza su di sè tutto ciò che, per spirito di rivalsa femminile passato, presente e futuro, vorrei volentieri far pagare al genere maschile.
> Scusa, ma... sei lo stesso Lordpinceton che ho trovato qui:
> http://209.85.135.132/search?q=cach...0000+"lord+pinceton"&cd=2&hl=it&ct=clnk&gl=it
> ??
> ...


Mi dispiace, a causa del ban, di non aver potuto intervenire di persona a rispondere a Kim su questo post. Ebbene si, Nik Carter, sono proprio io, il Lordpinceton di SZ. Spero che questo non ti spaventi. Non ho proprio nulla da nascondere, né da giustificare. Sono un uomo libero. Direi solo che quello è un locale per uomini. Ma: io sono nei forum, con l’unico intento di fare amicizia, sono felice che qualcuno qua dentro lo abbia intuito e abbia già iniziato a fare amicizia con me. Su SZ ho conosciuto persone fantastiche, anche donne, due delle quali sono tra le mie migliori confidenti. E una è in rapporti di lavoro con me, pensa te, che brutta gente. Anzi, proprio là dentro ebbi a esclamare: “ Non avrei mai immaginato che in un forum che tratta di una certa tematica ci fosse tanta umanità”. Voi qui dentro fate comunella legati dal fatto di essere stati traditi, di aver tradito, di aver sfasciato famiglie, di essere stati abbandonati ecc…ecc…là l’unica “colpa” se così si può chiamare è aver interesse per il mondo del porno e suoi affini. Ma come sempre accade, tra persone di una certa sensibilità, lo scrivere in un forum, non basta più e ci si organizza in raduni simpaticissimi per conoscersi. È davvero un momento bellissimo, quando finalmente ci si incontra e ognuno tira giù la maschera…ah tu sei la Sweety, tu sei Monteur, Sharky, Nik978, Colpo, Canella Bruneri, ecc…ecc..ecc…
MA: a me, dato che non sono stupido, colpisce da matti, cara Kim, ( che potresti benissimo incontrarmi e risolvere de visu e de auditu le tue frustrazioni), che tu sei andata proprio a pescare dalla cache di Google la figura di Dino Martello, “ Un viril porco”, “Il trombatore per eccellenza”, quasi a dire…”Vedete che razza di gente frequenta questo qui?”. La cosa mi dispiace, e urta non poco, perché Dino Martello, oramai è un’ossessione in SZ. Fin dal suo esordio, abbiamo tentato di redimerlo, ma non c’è stato verso. Dino Martello ha creato il fenomeno dei cloni anche in quel forum, dove per altro non esistono certo le segnalazioni, e guarda caso è moderato da una coppia felicemente innamorata. ( voi direte fin quando?). Non a caso Zanoni dice : “ L’intelligenza che accomuna le diversità” non a caso. In SZ le persone volgari sono bannate all’istante. ​ 
Mi scuso con lo staff, per le grane create, non mi sono reso conto di aver urtato la vostra sensibilità, che sento così diversa dalla mia. Io non mi abbasserò mai a fare segnalazioni su altri utenti, mi pare che le questioni si possano sempre dirimere, da uomini, in mp. Sono abituato che ognuno deve assumersi le proprie responsabilità. Benissimo. Agisco sempre di conseguenza, e non mi nascondo mai dietro un dito. Non sono abituato all’asilo infantile, dove la vispa teresa di turno, va a piangere dalla maestra dicendo “Pierino mi ha messo un dito nell’occhio”. Forse mi sarei autocensurato, se qualcuno si fosse preso la briga di avvisarmi in mp. Non sono un santo, e non sono qui per espiare colpe. Ripeto, per me le cose scandalose sono altre, tipo associare i percorsi da lutto, con il dolore da tradimento. Ripugnante e inaccettabile da parte mia. In ogni cosa, a me interessa la sostanza, e non la forma. Il cuore piuttosto all’espressioni d’amore o di affetto. Ci sono anche “amanti” che rinunciano per senso di responsabilità ad abbandonare le rispettive famiglie, convinti del fatto che nessuna vera felicità può nascere creando infelicità altrui. ​ 
Piuttosto Kim, quando si è su un forum, esiste la funzione cerca, esiste l’elenco dei membri…ecc...e a questo proposito sono rimasto molto colpito da questo 3d:​ 
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=7280​ 
Infine Angelo, ok, ti devo una birra, quando passo per Milano, non mancherò. Sei tu che ogni volta che vengo per farti una carezza, mi sbatti le ali sul naso e mi fai starnutire. Poi ok, essendo io un diavoletto, ho poco in comune con te, ma ti riconosco un’altissima statura morale ed etica. ​ 
Che voler conoscere un utente solo perché romagnolo, e magari presentarlo ad una ragazza di venti anni, sia induzione all’incesto…mi pare molto fuori luogo. Infatti so che Alexantro, non è un Dino Martello. Ma se voi la pensate così, io non voglio far polemica, passo la moneta per quel che vale, ed evito di quotare certi utenti, così come dire, rigidamente impostati. Non voglio scandalizzare nessuno, e non mi ritengo certo il depositario dell’etica e della morale: l’unica morale decente che io conosca è quella del mettersi in gioco. ​ 
Va ben torno dagli amici di SZ. Che non sono certo persone che causano dolore agli altri, e che di sicuro non hanno tutta questa pruderie, di capire chi si nasconde dietro un nick name. Poi Kim carissima, non mi pare proprio che tu sia nella condizione di scagliare una pietra contro di me. Non mi pare proprio, ma se vuoi, de visu e de auditu…mai in un luogo virtuale. Preferisco sempre la realtà di tutti i giorni tutto sommato, anche se furiera di ben poche soddisfazioni e di grandi slanci sentimentali come leggo qui dentro. 
A ciascuno il suo. Da lì non si scappa. ​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Agosto 2009)

Però ci vediamo e chi non ci vede, come me, si mette gli occhiali.


P.S. Tutta sta roba vuol dire che Lord se ne va?



P.S. Se così è: sarai sempre nei nostri cuori.


----------



## Old kim (4 Agosto 2009)

Niente in contrario, niente contro eventuali "diversità" (ideologiche, politiche, sessuali, o quant'altro). Non rimango "disturbata" dal sapere questo o quell'altro. Ognuno ha le sue ed io certamente non mi considero esente da eventuali "pecche".
La mia era una provocazione, tutto sommato in linea con le tue (che parecchio ci hai dato dentro, mi sembra, sebbene non fossero rivolte a me). Come già detto, chiedo venia per non aver fatto l'intervento in PM, visto che mi è stato fatto notare. Tuttavia non reputo questa cosa csì grave, ma rispetto la questione di principio.
Il punto messo in discussione, per quanto mi riguarda, non era certo la scelta di un uomo libero di trovarsi in questo forum piuttosto che su altri.....quanto il tono delle risposte oltre che al contenuto delle stesse....che IO (ma a quanto pare non solo) ho ritenuto fuori luogo per questa room.  Io non ho scagliato alcuna pietra contro alcuno. Non mi ci vedo nella parte del censore (e manco ci tengo ad asserlo), così come non ritengo di essere una sfasciafamiglie, perchè la famiglia in cui mi sono imbattuta era già sfasciata di suo, a mio parere. Francamente non credo proprio di avere frustrazioni derivanti dal nostro incontro-scontro, pertanto nessuna necessità che queste possano o meno esse risolte attraverso il passaggio dal virtuale al reale...
Oppure ti riferivi ad altro? 
Riguardo al link che hai pubblicato, sinceramente non ho idea di chi/cosa sia DOL e Metro...quindi non ho capito un accidenti.  Mi riservo di leggere il 3d anche nelle pagine successive alla prima, non appena avrò tempo: magari capisco cosa intendi dire.
La descrizione che ti sei sentito di fare riguardo alle persone iscritte al sito SZ, dei "momenti magici" che si creano al gettare delle maschere....ma non avevi esordito dicendo che non avevi nulla da giustificare? Per me puoi fare quello che ti pare...anche arrampicarti su e giù da un palo della luce tutto il giorno....o metterti le dita nel naso ad ogni semaforo rosso che incontri.....(io magari lo faccio solo il Martedì ed il Venerdì...).
Ad un certo punto scrivi:
"Forse mi sarei autocensurato, se qualcuno si fosse preso la briga di avvisarmi in mp." 
Allora: hai bisogno che qualcuno DELICATAMENTE ti prenda da parte e ti dica AMOREVOLMENTE che hai esagerato, per questo forum?
Se vai alla Scala....dovresti anche essere capace DA SOLO di capire che i cori da stadio li devi lasciare fuori. Questo non significa che allo stadio non ci devi andare...solamente che sono due luoghi diversi, con gente magari diversa, con sensibilità magari diverse...
Nessuno dice che un luogo sia migliore dell'altro e nemmeno giudica le persone che ci puoi trovare....
"Ripeto, per me le cose scandalose sono altre, tipo associare i percorsi da lutto, con il dolore da tradimento. Ripugnante e inaccettabile da parte mia. In ogni cosa, a me interessa la sostanza, e non la forma." 
"“ Non avrei mai immaginato che in un forum che tratta di una certa tematica ci fosse tanta umanità”. Voi qui dentro fate comunella legati dal fatto di essere stati traditi, di aver tradito, di aver sfasciato famiglie, di essere stati abbandonati ecc…ecc…là l’unica “colpa” se così si può chiamare è aver interesse per il mondo del porno e suoi affini. Ma come sempre accade, tra persone di una certa sensibilità, lo scrivere in un forum, non basta più e ci si organizza in raduni simpaticissimi per conoscersi. È davvero un momento bellissimo, quando finalmente ci si incontra e ognuno tira giù la maschera…ah tu sei la Sweety, tu sei Monteur, Sharky, Nik978, Colpo, Canella Bruneri, ecc…ecc..ecc…"

Io non ho definito (e nemmeno ritengo) "RIPUGNANTE" ciò che posso aver trovato nell'altro sito....tu, invece, sì: tu ritieni che qui ci sia gente ripugnante, con problemi ripugnanti, con mentalità ripugnanti....Tu dici che nei forum ci sei per "fare amicizia" (e passare dal virtuale al reale....per carità, non che sia vietato...ma....chissà perchè mi verrebbe da dire che forse hai scambiato un sito di scambio opinioni, di ricerca consigli, di sfoghi...per un sito di incontri). Tu dici che nell'altro sito c'è gente piena di umanità (che nessuno nega) e che qui, invece, facciamo comunella, ecc ecc...siamo una brutta specie, per farla breve (innegabile la tua nota dispregiativa)....
Quello che penso, al riguardo, te lo dico in PM...anzi no...te lo scrivo qui e magari mi autosegnalo pure, se qualcuno che stimo dovesse ritenere che ho sconfinato: A ME tu non piaci. A pelle. Poi magari sei pure 10.000 volte meglio di me. Ma ciò non toglie che.
Tutto questo IMHO
E con questo io ho detto quanto ritenevo. Se vuoi diritto di replica: accomodati, poichè ne hai facoltà,  ma io non raccoglierò eventuali provocazioni e non darò seguito alla discussione. Sottolineo solo (e mi levo dalle palle) che io ho parlato per me, per come vedo io le cose. 
Stammi bene.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Benvenuta cara amica, quoto Persa. Queste dinamiche hanno il giusto mix tra presenza e assenza (lui è...sposato, quindi INDISPONIBILE, non commettere mai il peccato d'orgoglio di pensare che tu VARRAI piu' della sua famiglia, *mai mai mai, nemmeno di fronte a situazioni sontuose il 99 % degli uomini lascia la MOGLIE*, ricordati, MOGLIE E FIGLI VARRANNO SEMPRE PIU' DI TE) che fa...impazzire.
> 
> Ma tu cara amica sei ancora in tempo. SCAPPA. SCAPPA. SCAPPA.


Eppure di fronte all'impennata di separazioni, non avrei questa certezza. O son solo le donne che decidono di separarsi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eppure di fronte all'impennata di separazioni, non avrei questa certezza. O son solo le donne che decidono di separarsi?


 Risulta dalle statistiche ricavate dagli avvocati.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eppure di fronte all'impennata di separazioni, non avrei questa certezza. O son solo le donne che decidono di separarsi?


Dalle statistiche risulta essere la moglie in quasi il 70% dei casi a chiedere la separazione...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (6 Agosto 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dalle statistiche risulta essere la moglie in quasi il 70% dei casi a chiedere la separazione...


Sempre un'analisi economica tra costi e benefici...ben ritrovati...


----------



## Old woman in love (6 Agosto 2009)

non mi sembra vero...ho trascorso delle bellissime giornate..Mi sembra i vivere in un sogno..Lui che lascia la moglie..Non l'avrei MAI detto...e invece è la verità...La prossima settimana partiremo per la grecia...mi sento felice quando sono con lui...Vi auguro di trascorrere delle belle vacanze..per me sicramente lo saranno..ciao a tutti..


----------



## Bruja (6 Agosto 2009)

*Woman in love*



woman in love ha detto:


> non mi sembra vero...ho trascorso delle bellissime giornate..Mi sembra i vivere in un sogno..Lui che lascia la moglie..Non l'avrei MAI detto...e invece è la verità...La prossima settimana partiremo per la grecia...mi sento felice quando sono con lui...Vi auguro di trascorrere delle belle vacanze..per me sicramente lo saranno..ciao a tutti..


Meno male, alla fine, pistolotti a parte, si sono creati i presupposti per un aggiustamento "reale".
Auguri
Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Agosto 2009)

woman in love ha detto:


> non mi sembra vero...ho trascorso delle bellissime giornate..Mi sembra i vivere in un sogno..Lui che lascia la moglie..Non l'avrei MAI detto...e invece è la verità...La prossima settimana partiremo per la grecia...mi sento felice quando sono con lui...Vi auguro di trascorrere delle belle vacanze..per me sicramente lo saranno..ciao a tutti..


Beati voi...ma confesso di non capire...come si possa fare così...mah...non sono cose per me!!!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Agosto 2009)

Non ho capito, lui lascia la moglie e va in vacanza con te? E tu pensi sia un buon segno per il tuo futuro?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (7 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non ho capito, lui lascia la moglie e va in vacanza con te? E tu pensi sia un buon segno per il tuo futuro?


Ma quello che io non riesco a capire è come fa uno a lasciare la moglie, rifugiarsi a 37 anni nella casa paterna, perchè non sa dove andare e paf avere i soldi per andare in grecia...insomma...per un povero padre di famiglia come me...sono cose strane...di sti tempi poi...

Ok...vissi d'arte, vissi d'amor...ok...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Agosto 2009)

Beh, se davvero ha lasciato la moglie meglio questo che non mesi di inganni e corna su corna, no?

Il problema è che ora il tipo entra in fase 2: "Sono tornato single".....................................................................................
(puntini, puntini, puntini)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Beh, se davvero ha lasciato la moglie meglio questo che non mesi di inganni e corna su corna, no?
> 
> Il problema è che ora il tipo entra in fase 2: "Sono tornato single".....................................................................................
> (puntini, puntini, puntini)


 Il problema è un figlio di cui la nuova donna neppure si preoccupa che ci sia e ...nemmeno il padre...


----------



## Verena67 (8 Agosto 2009)

già. 

Sto leggendo un libro che non so se è già uscito in Italia, è l'ennesimo romanzetto di Danielle Steel, nella versione che ho io si intitola "IMPOSSIBLE".

Devo dire che la Steel azzecca un libro su 10, e questo non è perfetto, è mal scritto, e molto ripetitivo, pero' racconta di certi rapporti d'oggi che abbiamo vissuto noi qui del forum in tono molto realistico (anche se il setting è fantasioso).

Una gallerista ricca e colta , cinquantenne, rimasta vedova deve fare i conti con il mondo dei single oggi (ovviamente pessimo).  Dopo qualche esperienza fallimentare, conosce un pittore piu' giovane di lei, ma non così giovane (quarantenne), sposato con TRE FIGLI, in separazione dalla moglie perché - ops - una sera ubriaco è andato a letto con la cognata (sic!).

Infilateci ogni e ciascun luogo comune o tragica realtà di vita che abbiamo letto qua ....et voilà!!!

Anche questo tipo, tra l'altro, dei figli se ne strafotte, e praticamente - finché non gli servono - li abbandona alla moglie che da 20 anni lo manteneva mentre lui faceva "l'artista"...!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> già.
> 
> Sto leggendo un libro che non so se è già uscito in Italia, è l'ennesimo romanzetto di Danielle Steel, nella versione che ho io si intitola "IMPOSSIBLE".
> 
> ...


 Immaginavo danielle Sleel più ...romantica...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Agosto 2009)

Già. Al di là di tutto, per me resta di fondamentale importanza, che mia moglie sia la madre dei miei figli. Che lei sia il grembo dove loro sono stati concepiti e creati. Ho un'amica abbandonata dal marito con una figlia di 10 anni. Non riesco a non essere "paterno" ( non fraintendetemi) con questa bambina. Insomma per me le corna sono cazzate ok? Avere un'amante è una cagata, non ho problemi di alcun genere a silurare un'amante pur di salvare la mia famiglia. Abbandonare la famiglia, per me resta impossibile da fare. Per me la sfida è tirar avanti la famiglia, non farsi l'amante...


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2009)

*lordprinceton*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Già. Al di là di tutto, per me resta di fondamentale importanza, che mia moglie sia la madre dei miei figli. Che lei sia il grembo dove loro sono stati concepiti e creati. Ho un'amica abbandonata dal marito con una figlia di 10 anni. Non riesco a non essere "paterno" ( non fraintendetemi) con questa bambina. Insomma per me le corna sono cazzate ok? Avere un'amante è una cagata, non ho problemi di alcun genere a silurare un'amante pur di salvare la mia famiglia. Abbandonare la famiglia, per me resta impossibile da fare. Per me la sfida è tirar avanti la famiglia, non farsi l'amante...


 
Per assurdo quello che dici sarebbe anche veritiero, solo che spesso non ci si rende conto che l'amante, tanto più se volante o ininfluente, può avere il peso non del rapporto oggettivo (l'amante é sempre un tramite) ma soggettivo, cioè del trasferire in altra persona le parti belle di un reapporto (le risate, l'improvvisazione, il corteggiamento, l'affetto tenero e protettivo... insomma la cose alla Peynet) nessuno può sostenere che il disagio provato dall'altra parte sia una cazzata.
Sono d'accordo cul fatto che si possa benissimo avere un chiarimento e rimettere in sesto l'unione, ma non é che siccome si é di indole seriale ed ogni donna, se agibile, ha la candidatura a diventare amante per un giorno o per un anno, la cosa la si possa liquidare con un .... quel che conta é tirare avanti la famiglia perché il rischio é che NON la si possa tirare avanti per malesseri intestini alla famiglia.
Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per assurdo quello che dici sarebbe anche veritiero, solo che spesso non ci si rende conto che l'amante, tanto più se volante o ininfluente, può avere il peso non del rapporto oggettivo (l'amante é sempre un tramite) ma soggettivo, cioè del trasferire in altra persona le parti belle di un reapporto (le risate, l'improvvisazione, il corteggiamento, l'affetto tenero e protettivo... insomma la cose alla Peynet) nessuno può sostenere che il disagio provato dall'altra parte sia una cazzata.
> Sono d'accordo cul fatto che si possa benissimo avere un chiarimento e rimettere in sesto l'unione, ma non é che siccome si é di indole seriale ed ogni donna, se agibile, ha la candidatura a diventare amante per un giorno o per un anno, la cosa la si possa liquidare con un .... quel che conta é tirare avanti la famiglia perché il rischio é che NON la si possa tirare avanti per malesseri intestini alla famiglia.
> Bruja


Ci sono amanti e amanti. C'è chi viene per dare amore e chi per prendere amore. Guai...GUAI...bruja...se non ci fossero state loro...guai...non sarei mai riuscito a tirare avanti...loro mi hanno sempre raccolto quando ero nei guai e a pezzi...con loro io posso piangere, posso essere debole e fragile...posso essere paranoico...

Dio se amo le cose alla Peynet...

ma come marito ho sempre dovuto fare la quercia, il duro, il cazzuto...che protegge la timida violetta...ed è dura sai?

Specie quando è la salute a vacillare e vedi lei che come uno struzzo mette la testa sotto la sabbia...

Per me l'amante non è sta storia del cazzo...di trovarsi di qui e di là solo per scopare...mi annoio da morire...solo con il sesso...da morire...c'è sempre dell'altro. Io ho silurato solo quella che s'è permessa di giudicare la mia famiglia e il mio matrimonio. ( magari aveva pure ragione), ma sai com'è...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema è un figlio di cui la nuova donna neppure si preoccupa che ci sia e ...nemmeno il padre...


Figurati cosa gliene frega a questa del figlio della coppia!
Non hai notato come sbandiera ossessivamente la sua incontenibile gioia per aver avuto la meglio su moglie e pargolo, ben consapevole del vissuto di chi la sta leggendo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sembra dire: Io ho vinto, voi siete le cornute... Il modus operandi del troll c'è tutto (inizio educato e pacato, poi il vittimismo per come viene trattata, per concludere col sarcasmo e l'immancabile lieto fine da manuale).
Al 90% , per me, è un fake (la tempistica degli eventi fa sorridere).
Nel restante 10%, ci ha guadagnato la moglie ad essersi tolta di mezzo uno così.
Come sempre però, il conto verrà presentato al bambino.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Figurati cosa gliene frega a questa del figlio della coppia!
> Non hai notato come sbandiera ossessivamente la sua incontenibile gioia per aver avuto la meglio su moglie e pargolo, ben consapevole del vissuto di chi la sta leggendo?
> 
> 
> ...


Ci ha guadagnato anche lui ...si troverà un modello di riferimento più valido altrove.


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ci ha guadagnato anche lui ...si troverà un modello di riferimento più valido altrove.


Assolutamente d'accordo... é sempre vero che due simile si attraggono.
La vittoria di quella donna é solo una vittoria per similitudine... negativa!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Figurati cosa gliene frega a questa del figlio della coppia!
> Non hai notato come sbandiera ossessivamente la sua incontenibile gioia per aver avuto la meglio su moglie e pargolo, ben consapevole del vissuto di chi la sta leggendo?
> 
> 
> ...


Perdonala! Non è madre. Una madre è 4/4 donna. Una madre sa, che dietro l'uomo che la corteggia c'è anche un padre di famiglia. E sta molto attenta, ha rispetto. Non a caso, l'unica che mi ha creato casini era una single 30enne...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Perdonala! Non è madre....


In effetti è l'unica "attenuante" che le concedo.
Ma ha scritto di avere 27 anni, se non sbaglio, non 18.

La "mia" è una quarantenne separata con una figlia di otto anni ed una di VENTI, e smessaggiava come una ragazzina a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte finchè non ho realizzato il suo piano beccando il messaggino. Come vedi... età ed esperienza di maternità non sono determinanti.


----------



## Bruja (8 Agosto 2009)

*.............*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> In effetti è l'unica "attenuante" che le concedo.
> Ma ha scritto di avere 27 anni, se non sbaglio, non 18.
> 
> La "mia" è una quarantenne separata con una figlia di otto anni ed una di VENTI, e smessaggiava come una ragazzina a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte finchè non ho realizzato il suo piano beccando il messaggino. Come vedi... età ed esperienza di maternità non sono determinanti.


 
Credo che le situazioni circostanziali (madre o single, giovane o meno) siano subordinate alla caratterialità.
Ci sono 18enni assennate e 50enni schizzate...lo standard vale in generale ma nelle relazioni extra conta molto, troppo, l'individuale e la percezione del potere di "negoziato" dei sentimenti provati e percepiti...
Bruja


----------



## Amoremio (8 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che le situazioni circostanziali (madre o single, giovane o meno) siano subordinate alla caratterialità.
> Ci sono 18enni assennate e 50enni schizzate...lo standard vale in generale ma nelle relazioni extra conta molto, troppo, l'individuale e la percezione del potere di "negoziato" dei sentimenti provati e percepiti...
> Bruja


 














comunque alla collezione testè citata
aggiungete pure la str.. 39enne con 3 figli piccoli


----------



## Old megliosola (8 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> comunque alla collezione testè citata
> aggiungete pure la str.. 39enne con 3 figli piccoli


e la mia che non solo allontanava il padre, ma voleva far andare i miei bimbi all'asilo coi suoi


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> In effetti è l'unica "attenuante" che le concedo.
> Ma ha scritto di avere 27 anni, se non sbaglio, non 18.
> 
> La "mia" è una quarantenne separata con una figlia di otto anni ed una di VENTI, e smessaggiava come una ragazzina a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte finchè non ho realizzato il suo piano beccando il messaggino. Come vedi... età ed esperienza di maternità non sono determinanti.


ma era una separata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Come dire...è andata male a me...adesso la faccio andare male anche a te


----------



## Old lordpinceton (8 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che le situazioni circostanziali (madre o single, giovane o meno) siano subordinate alla caratterialità.
> Ci sono 18enni assennate e 50enni schizzate...lo standard vale in generale ma nelle relazioni extra conta molto, troppo, l'individuale e la percezione del potere di "negoziato" dei sentimenti provati e percepiti...
> Bruja


Io ho visto disastri compiuti da maschi 45 enni...che vivono come dei bambini...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> ma era una separata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ovviamente...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ovviamente...


Come da copione...


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2009)

*...........*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Io ho visto disastri compiuti da maschi 45 enni...che vivono come dei bambini...


Va da sé che le teste sciacquate non hanno età... certo che se sono "mature" destano più meraviglia...
Comunque anche solo nello storico di questo forum di fulgidi esempi di quel tipo non ne sono mancati...
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (9 Agosto 2009)

Persa: romanticismo l'è  morto! (pure per la Steel che ci campa!). Incredibile il finale: l
s
p
o
i
l
e
r

lui la molla per l'ennesima volta perché la figlia ha avuto un incidente e avrà bisogno di cure specialistiche per sempre, e dopo UN MESE torna da lei, a vivere in Europa!! !(la figlia è in America...chi se ne fotte di lei, eh?). E la protagonista pure se lo ripiglia!!!!


Lord, il tuo discorso sulla famiglia non fa una piega, ma bisognerebbe avere la dignità e la accortezza di non infilare le proprie parti intime altrove, mentre si difende "la famiglia"!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Persa: romanticismo l'è morto! (pure per la Steel che ci campa!). Incredibile il finale: l
> s
> p
> o
> ...


Nessuno è perfetto...ok? Nessuno è santo...un conto è la coppia nell'ideale...un conto è quello che ti trovi a vivere giorno per giorno. Ok?
Resto di quelli che preferiscono avere rimorsi che non rimpianti ok?

Poi dai...non è questione di infilare parti intime...altrove...dai...che squallido!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lord, il tuo discorso sulla famiglia non fa una piega, ma bisognerebbe avere la dignità e la accortezza di non infilare le proprie parti intime altrove, mentre si difende "la famiglia"!!


 
...Dipende. Dentro ad un frullatore acceso quelle del mio ex marito ci starebbero bene.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...Dipende. Dentro ad un frullatore acceso quelle del mio ex marito ci starebbero bene.


sticazzi


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2009)

*lordpinceton*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno è perfetto...ok? Nessuno è santo...un conto è la coppia nell'ideale...un conto è quello che ti trovi a vivere giorno per giorno. Ok?
> Resto di quelli che preferiscono avere rimorsi che non rimpianti ok?
> 
> Poi dai...non è questione di infilare parti intime...altrove...dai...che squallido!!


Hai ragione é squallido... vorresti esporlo con parole tue?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai ragione é squallido... vorresti esporlo con parole tue?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Botte di allegria.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Agosto 2009)

Sono "botte di allegria" anche quando le mogli scoprono, buttano fuori di casa, e i figli piccoli piangono per giorni?


----------



## Bruja (9 Agosto 2009)

*vedete*



UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sono "botte di allegria" anche quando le mogli scoprono, buttano fuori di casa, e i figli piccoli piangono per giorni?


 
Vedete come é facile trovarsi dalla parte opposta della barricata solo per la concezione oggettiva di come interpretare un fatto?  Potremmo stare qui decenni, ma quello che va sempre valutato non é il fatto in sé ma la percezione che se ne ha... e non c'entra morale, perbenismo o tolleranza... é la propria "pelle" che reagisce.
La cosa strana é che ho visto persone tradire ed essere tradite e non fare una piega, ma quendo é capitato con determinati soggetti, sono saltati gli equilibri e le reazioni!!! Quindi ho capito che spesso non é neppure l'atto in sé a determinare la reazione quanto la nostra percezione di importanza della persona che lo fa... capita che si sia indifferenti al/la coniuge e si diano i numeri per l'amante o viceversa se poi il/la coniuge rende il servizio....
Certo che la vita é strana, ma le reazioni umane lo sono di più visto che scambiando i fattori... il risultato cambia, eccome!!
Bruja


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Agosto 2009)

Vorrei scrivere tante cose ma ultimamente sono più propensa a buttarla in caciara. Riflessioni troppo profonde sull'argomento mi gettano nello sconforto.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sono "botte di allegria" anche quando le mogli scoprono, buttano fuori di casa, e i figli piccoli piangono per giorni?


Senti non mi sono mai fatto beccare ok? Perchè credimi...sono state davvero poche ste botte d'allegria...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (9 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Senti non mi sono mai fatto beccare ok? Perchè credimi...sono state davvero poche ste botte d'allegria...


E piantarla lì prima di combinare il guaio grosso, no?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Botte di allegria.


sembri il furbetto di quartiere (ricucci e company) con le "distrazioni"


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E piantarla lì prima di combinare il guaio grosso, no?


ma quale grosso guaio...mi dico...quale grosso guaio...da noi si dice...
se fa e se tase...

Si fa e si tace!!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (9 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedete come é facile trovarsi dalla parte opposta della barricata solo per la concezione oggettiva di come interpretare un fatto? Potremmo stare qui decenni, ma quello che va sempre valutato non é il fatto in sé ma la percezione che se ne ha... e non c'entra morale, perbenismo o tolleranza... é la propria "pelle" che reagisce.
> La cosa strana é che ho visto persone tradire ed essere tradite e non fare una piega, ma quendo é capitato con determinati soggetti, sono saltati gli equilibri e le reazioni!!! Quindi ho capito che spesso non é neppure l'atto in sé a determinare la reazione quanto la nostra percezione di importanza della persona che lo fa... capita che si sia indifferenti al/la coniuge e si diano i numeri per l'amante o viceversa se poi il/la coniuge rende il servizio....
> Certo che la vita é strana, ma le reazioni umane lo sono di più visto che scambiando i fattori... il risultato cambia, eccome!!
> Bruja


Ma il problema fondamentale...restano queste questioni di stato...questi termini obsoleti...TRADIRE...AMANTE...
Insomma ok...capisco che se tu vivi una vita parallela fatta di menzogne e casini...per coprire la tresca...quando il nascosto esce alla luce uno gli possa crollare il mondo in testa...ma guarda eh che anche per mantenere su il palco ci vuole na maestria mica da poco...ti snervi mica da poco...ma porca miseria...

alla fine per me l'amante è stata solo una colossale perdita di tempo. 

Ho voluto provare l'effetto che fa, che nella mia testa sclerata era anche una forma di status simbol, e ho concluso che era una cagata bestiale.

Ergo dall'esperienza ho maturato conoscenza. E sono maturato. 

Non è questione di sentimenti. 
é questione IMHO di casini! Ok?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

Basta ho capito!
1) Mi separo
2) Io e mia moglie andremo a vivere in case diverse
3) Finalmente potremo trovarsi solo come amanti gustando così solo il piacere dell'amore.

E saremo...felici!

Una genialata...tanto ci voleva?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Nessuno è perfetto...ok? Nessuno è santo...un conto è la coppia nell'ideale...un conto è quello che ti trovi a vivere giorno per giorno. Ok?
> Resto di quelli che preferiscono avere rimorsi che non rimpianti ok?
> 
> Poi dai...non è questione di infilare parti intime...altrove...dai...che squallido!!



e no.

Che nessuno sia perfetto, non fa una grinza. Capita di innamorarsi, e capita di sbandare. E capita a tutti specie a chi "A no io mai" (mi ci metto io per prima).

Ma precostituirsi l'ALIBI dello sbandamento per far fronte ad una vita intera di relazioncine e pasticci  paralleli (che alla fine diventano  piu' stucchevoli di un tradimento sessuale...), è cosa ben diversa.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e no.
> 
> Che nessuno sia perfetto, non fa una grinza. Capita di innamorarsi, e capita di sbandare. E capita a tutti specie a chi "A no io mai" (mi ci metto io per prima).
> 
> Ma precostituirsi l'ALIBI dello sbandamento per far fronte ad una vita intera di relazioncine e pasticci paralleli (che alla fine diventano piu' stucchevoli di un tradimento sessuale...), è cosa ben diversa.


Senti...io seguirò il mio destino fino alle estreme conseguenze...voglio proprio vedere come andrà a finire...ok??? Non avendo potuto vivere l'unica storia d'amore che mi interessava veramente ho optato per dei surrogati...è andata così...ok?
Se a te è andata da dio...buon per te...ne sono felice...sempre meglio che accontentarsi di vivere sdraiato su un divano a guardare la tv...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Agosto 2009)

...Le tue "estreme conseguenze" si ricordano che hai dei figli?


Poi, perchè devi far pagare a tua moglie le tue sfighe esistenziali???


----------



## Verena67 (10 Agosto 2009)

Lord, una persona puo' essere libera e dignitosa anche chiusa dentro una scatola, o dentro un ospedale, o persino in fin di vita.

La dignità non è quella di scopacchiare in giro, mai.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Botte di allegria.


O Botta in simpatia


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> ...Le tue "estreme conseguenze" si ricordano che hai dei figli?
> 
> 
> Poi, perchè devi far pagare a tua moglie le tue sfighe esistenziali???


Perchè devo pagare io le sue? 
I figli? Ok. Un giorno saranno adulti. Aspetto.
Nessun abbandono...stai tranquilla...piuttosto di schiodare dalla mia casa...caccio via lei a calci in culo.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (10 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lord, una persona puo' essere libera e dignitosa anche chiusa dentro una scatola, o dentro un ospedale, o persino in fin di vita.
> 
> La dignità non è quella di scopacchiare in giro, mai.


Non ho nessunissima facciata da mantenere...sono un pubblicano...io.
E sto bene con le prostitute.


----------



## Verena67 (11 Agosto 2009)

Dignità non è moralismo, riflettici.


----------



## Cat (13 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, a causa del ban, di non aver potuto intervenire di persona a rispondere a Kim su questo post. Ebbene si, Nik Carter, sono proprio io, il Lordpinceton di SZ. Spero che questo non ti spaventi. Non ho proprio nulla da nascondere, né da giustificare. Sono un uomo libero. Direi solo che quello è un locale per uomini. Ma: io sono nei forum, con l’unico intento di fare amicizia, sono felice che qualcuno qua dentro lo abbia intuito e abbia già iniziato a fare amicizia con me. Su SZ ho conosciuto persone fantastiche, anche donne, due delle quali sono tra le mie migliori confidenti. E una è in rapporti di lavoro con me, pensa te, che brutta gente. Anzi, proprio là dentro ebbi a esclamare: “ Non avrei mai immaginato che in un forum che tratta di una certa tematica ci fosse tanta umanità”. Voi qui dentro fate comunella legati dal fatto di essere stati traditi, di aver tradito, di aver sfasciato famiglie, di essere stati abbandonati ecc…ecc…là l’unica “colpa” se così si può chiamare è aver interesse per il mondo del porno e suoi affini. Ma come sempre accade, tra persone di una certa sensibilità, lo scrivere in un forum, non basta più e ci si organizza in raduni simpaticissimi per conoscersi. È davvero un momento bellissimo, quando finalmente ci si incontra e ognuno tira giù la maschera…ah tu sei la Sweety, tu sei Monteur, Sharky, Nik978, Colpo, Canella Bruneri, ecc…ecc..ecc…
> 
> MA: a me, dato che non sono stupido, colpisce da matti, cara Kim, ( che potresti benissimo incontrarmi e risolvere de visu e de auditu le tue frustrazioni), che tu sei andata proprio a pescare dalla cache di Google la figura di Dino Martello, “ Un viril porco”, “Il trombatore per eccellenza”, quasi a dire…”Vedete che razza di gente frequenta questo qui?”. La cosa mi dispiace, e urta non poco, perché Dino Martello, oramai è un’ossessione in SZ. Fin dal suo esordio, abbiamo tentato di redimerlo, ma non c’è stato verso. Dino Martello ha creato il fenomeno dei cloni anche in quel forum, dove per altro non esistono certo le segnalazioni, e guarda caso è moderato da una coppia felicemente innamorata. ( voi direte fin quando?). Non a caso Zanoni dice : “ L’intelligenza che accomuna le diversità” non a caso. In SZ le persone volgari sono bannate all’istante. ​
> Mi scuso con lo staff, per le grane create, non mi sono reso conto di aver urtato la vostra sensibilità, che sento così diversa dalla mia. Io non mi abbasserò mai a fare segnalazioni su altri utenti, mi pare che le questioni si possano sempre dirimere, da uomini, in mp. Sono abituato che ognuno deve assumersi le proprie responsabilità. Benissimo. Agisco sempre di conseguenza, e non mi nascondo mai dietro un dito. Non sono abituato all’asilo infantile, dove la vispa teresa di turno, va a piangere dalla maestra dicendo “Pierino mi ha messo un dito nell’occhio”. Forse mi sarei autocensurato, se qualcuno si fosse preso la briga di avvisarmi in mp. Non sono un santo, e non sono qui per espiare colpe. Ripeto, per me le cose scandalose sono altre, tipo associare i percorsi da lutto, con il dolore da tradimento. Ripugnante e inaccettabile da parte mia. In ogni cosa, a me interessa la sostanza, e non la forma. Il cuore piuttosto all’espressioni d’amore o di affetto. Ci sono anche “amanti” che rinunciano per senso di responsabilità ad abbandonare le rispettive famiglie, convinti del fatto che nessuna vera felicità può nascere creando infelicità altrui. ​
> ...


 

leggo la tua affermazione di essere un uomo libero.....ma non sei sposato e con tot amiche e tot uomini di amiche che ti leggono.....dico....molto impegnto e affollato direi....no?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Agosto 2009)

io ehm parlo della libertà interiore. Quella che fa si che stai vicino ad una persona solo perchè lei ti piace. Infatti per me il dono d'amore più grande che ho ricevuto da mia moglie è sempre quello di avermi lasciato libero. Io penso che ogni rapporto d'amore può funzionare solo se entrambi si sentono liberi di mettere in gioco ciò che vogliono. La libertà sta nella scelta quotidiana di stare insieme. Nonostante tutto. é quando questo tutto diventa insopportabile che noi ci separiamo. Non posso tollerare che una donna stia con me, perchè si sente in obbligo, o in dovere, o per necessità. Ho ricevuto un'educazione in cui si viene amati come premio a quanto facciamo per le altre persone. Poi ho imparato che non è così. Cazzo non è così! Quante volte abbiamo visto l'amore che doniamo, violentato, irriso, rinnegato, barattato...ecc...ecc...ecc...Quante volte ci fidiamo degli altri e loro usano la nostra fiducia per denigrarci?...Poi ti vengono a dire...ma caro ti manca autostima...ma come fare...quando tu provi il tuo bel sentimento del cazzo e gli altri ci ridono sopra??? La mia libertà è quella dell'animale selvatico. Quella del passaggio al bosco, dipinta così bene da Junger!!

Non è libertà di azione. 
é libertà di opporsi, di dissentire, di dire di NO. 

Libertà è quella forza interiore che ti dice, qualsiasi cosa accada, io sono io.
Sono me stesso.
Con i miei pregi e i miei difetti.
Con le mie lussurie e le mie paranoie. 

Essere schiavi delle opinioni altrui è il peggior male della terra.
Dipendere dalla considerazione altrui.
Passare la vita facendo di tutto e di più per potersi costruire un'immagine rispettabile.

Essere "fedeli" per davanti e "traditori alle spalle".

Non dimentico che nella vita quando ho avuto davvero bisogno, le uniche vere donne erano quelle "etichettate come puttane"....
Loro avevano un cuore. Non una rispettabilità da difendere.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Agosto 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Dignità non è moralismo, riflettici.


Verena, quando un uomo o una donna perde la dignità?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Verena, quando un uomo o una donna perde la dignità?


Per esempio quando è costretto a vivere nella menzogna perchè non ha il coraggio di prendersi la responsabilità delle sue scelte.

(scusa Verena se mi sono intromessa, la domanda era per te...)


----------



## Old lordpinceton (13 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Per esempio quando è costretto a vivere nella menzogna perchè non ha il coraggio di prendersi la responsabilità delle sue scelte.
> 
> (scusa Verena se mi sono intromessa, la domanda era per te...)


Ossia??
Senti : Io ti dico: "Sono via tutto il pomeriggio". ( verità)
Cosa io faccio in questo pomeriggio non sono affari tuoi. Ma ricordati, anche tu puoi fare tutto quel che ti pare in questo pomeriggio.

Fare troppe domande costringe a mentire.

Chi poi fornisce montagne di giustificazioni senza che siano richieste, istiga il sospetto che abbia qualcosa da nascondere. 

Mai andare a rovistare nella vita dell'altro. 
Perchè appunto si possono scoprire cose che non ci piacciono.

Tipo che so...leggere la corrispondenza del partner.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (13 Agosto 2009)

Dai, Lord...hai capito benissimo cosa intendevo.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Verena, quando un uomo o una donna perde la dignità?



quando spara cazzate - con gli altri e soprattutto con se stesso - per giustificare la propria incapacità di prendere la vita nella proprie mani e dirigerla al meglio per sé.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Agosto 2009)

Bruco: quoto e puoi intrometterti quanto vuoi!


----------

